# [Sponsored] LORAMENTUM - Fan and SSD Upgrade! - Updated 27th Jan 2017



## MakiRole

Hello everybody!

I'm amazed how it slipped my mind that I signed up here in 2012, but never posted anything. I guess when I joined I didn't have very much to add to the discussion, so I lurked around.
Well, all that simply has to change I'm afraid. I've long been a fan of many parts of OCN, so I feel now is a good time to start engaging and giving a little back to the community that's unknowingly helped me out over the last few years.

First up, this is a sponsored project, I'm in the process of making sure it's all properly paid for etc. as stipulated in the rules. However, it did seem like I needed to make the thread first so that the mods could move it? Or at least that's the impression I was given, so please correct me if I was mistaken.


Secondly, a *BIG* thank you to Intel, who are providing the CPU for this project, an i7 4770k! This was the first prize from the Bit-Tech/Intel design a NUC competition, it's chiefly one of the parts that's allowing me to go ahead with this build. Also thank you to EKWB who have agreed to supply most of the watercooling components! You may have seen parts of this build floating around on here (I do remember seeing one of the renders in the WC thread somewhere), I have been working on it since October last year, although all the major updates spring from the last few months, it's also very much heavily work in progress as of writing.


http://www.ekwb.com/
*Brief:*

Loramentum is going to be a wall-mounted PC. The watercooling is going to be placed mostly inside the frame itself, rather than going around it. The idea is that the rig will also be relatively easy to transport in a flight case that I will also be making. Obviously it's probably easier to just use an EVGA Hadron or something instead, but this seemed more fun.
*Specs:*

The specs are roughly as follows:

*CPU:* i7 4770k
*Mobo:* Asus Z87 Pro-I
*RAM:* 16GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 1866MHz
*GPU:* Asus R9 290
*PSU:* Corsair RM650
*SSD:* Samsung Evo or something (haven't decided, put an Evo in the renders)
*Pictures*

Given how this build does require a fair bit of CAD for the main structure (I know, not everybody's personal preference) I decided that it would be a cool idea to render the whole build. This is actually a really handy process as I can experiment around with colour schemes etc. without ruining components/wasting time and money. It just adds a lot of flexibility to the build. These renders are by no means final btw, I haven't modeled the mobo IO or PSU covers for instance, still deciding on what to do with those. These were all rendered at 4k, so click the images for the full size versions.

http://imageshack.com/a/img69/9968/lu0b.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img14/4141/dyxz.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img513/9053/yci5.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img24/3504/r1e3.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img401/446/21ci.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img14/8707/jz4e.png

http://imageshack.com/a/img823/7817/pwd2.png

http://imageshack.com/a/img823/7817/pwd2.png

http://imageshack.com/a/img809/3186/zg9t.png

http://imageshack.com/a/img819/1127/3esn.png

In order to stick with the black and gold colour scheme, I'm going to be gold plating several of the metal components in the build, in particular the RAM heatspreaders and the GPU block plate. I'm still sort of undecided on the style I'll go for with the carry-case, but from asking around most people have said to go for the carbon-vinyl coating rather than aluminium. I'd be very interested to hear what you guys think.

Here are some of the parts:

http://imageshack.com/a/img21/5885/4rqb.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img585/9157/iux0.jpg

I know you've all seen it before, but damn I love the look of these sticks. Very different in person to how they appear in the promotional art though, the bars have much more texture to them, which is no bad thing.

http://imageshack.com/a/img21/1725/6hwh.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img21/9928/9uis.jpg

*Dat box...*

http://imageshack.com/a/img841/6784/01iw.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img827/7769/roqs.jpg

Sockets make for some cool macro shots.

http://imageshack.com/a/img843/4421/eb0r.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img856/4986/rm4b.jpg

And just for a laugh, this is where I was keeping the components for safety... Yeah I know, I don't think I've ever seen an emptier Phantom before.

http://imageshack.com/a/img571/6954/96bq.jpg

And the award for the loudest stock component ever goes to the 290. I knew the stock cooler was pretty loud, but I was truly taken aback just by how much, it's insane.

http://imageshack.com/a/img4/934/mjyh.jpg

Hope you enjoy the show!


----------



## Cbiss

Subbed! This looks like it is gonna be awesome. The rendered images look great







Did that i7 box go through the wash? lul


----------



## fraid

Looks great cant wait to see finished producr and love the ramdom banana in that last pic


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cbiss*
> 
> Subbed! This looks like it is gonna be awesome. The rendered images look great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did that i7 box go through the wash? lul


Thanks! Yeah I was a little confused how the box ended up quite _that_ badly damaged. In any case it seemed to work fine, haven't tested the overclocking potential, but eh, beggars can't be choosers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fraid*
> 
> Looks great cant wait to see finished producr and love the ramdom banana in that last pic


Haha well there needed to be something for scale... The default cooler may be tinny and cheap, but it was still a hefty card.


----------



## Yannich

subbed for more banana pics


----------



## Zero4549

Sexy, do want.


----------



## BakerMan1971

subbed , because that looks like the ultimate LAN pc








can't wait to see how pretty it is when it's done


----------



## EwanNLD

Not a fan of the gold but apart from that it looks really good, subbed!


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yannich*
> 
> subbed for more banana pics


I'll be sure to provide a veritable fruit salad later on








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Sexy, do want.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> subbed , because that looks like the ultimate LAN pc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait to see how pretty it is when it's done


Thanks guys!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EwanNLD*
> 
> Not a fan of the gold but apart from that it looks really good, subbed!


Gold has a habit of dividing opinion, I guess that's one of the things that drew me towards it I guess. Well, that and the truly excellent layout of the Z87-i Pro. Originally I was going to go with a black, blue and silver theme, but at the time the options simply weren't there as the two black motherboards worth having had awful layouts. I can imagine it's a different story now with Z97 boards, but that's always the case with tech eh? Good to have you on board!


----------



## slipprie

Stunning plan, hope it goes well, subbed!


----------



## rumlyne

I can't get that picture out of my head: A man in a suit going to a lan party with that rig inside that case! Subbed


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slipprie*
> 
> Stunning plan, hope it goes well, subbed!


Cheers! Here's to hoping that the final result actually comes out like the concept images.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rumlyne*
> 
> I can't get that picture out of my head: A man in a suit going to a lan party with that rig inside that case! Subbed


See now this simply has to be done, this will indeed become a thing.

So I figured I'd let you guys in for an update. I sent off a number of parts to be gold plated the other day, I had word last night that they're finished and on their way back to me now. Really quite looking forward to seeing how they've turned out. Until then though, here are some more progress pics.

http://imageshack.com/a/img585/323/lfcn.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img822/7795/c5xo.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img27/7092/8pu6.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img35/1079/ep7f.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img834/5253/m5pw.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img801/8275/kqup.jpg

Decided to slot in the reservoir and pump to show how things fit. The card is just an old 590 I had lying around, it's a fair bit bigger than the card that will actually go there, plus the ports are in different locations.

http://imageshack.com/a/img401/3691/ubvx.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img18/4281/1iop.jpg


----------



## BartKessels

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakiRole*
> 
> Cheers! Here's to hoping that the final result actually comes out like the concept images.
> See now this simply has to be done, this will indeed become a thing.
> 
> So I figured I'd let you guys in for an update. I sent off a number of parts to be gold plated the other day, I had word last night that they're finished and on their way back to me now. Really quite looking forward to seeing how they've turned out. Until then though, here are some more progress pics.
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img585/323/lfcn.jpg
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img822/7795/c5xo.jpg
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img27/7092/8pu6.jpg
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img35/1079/ep7f.jpg
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img834/5253/m5pw.jpg
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img801/8275/kqup.jpg
> 
> Decided to slot in the reservoir and pump to show how things fit. The card is just an old 590 I had lying around, it's a fair bit bigger than the card that will actually go there, plus the ports are in different locations.
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img401/3691/ubvx.jpg
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img18/4281/1iop.jpg


Hey,

I saw your image on http://blenderartists.org/. I was wondering wich rubber ring you did use to seal the plexi and how you implemented it?
I really love your concept

Ps I'd really appreciate if you could send me the design (in Inventor or blender)









Bart


----------



## coachmark2

Corsair RM series?









Otherwise, looks awesome!


----------



## BakerMan1971

The Corsair RM is still a fine PSU, and if bought at the right price absolutely justifiable, it is the general concensus that other brands offer better value for money.


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BartKessels*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I saw your image on http://blenderartists.org/. I was wondering wich rubber ring you did use to seal the plexi and how you implemented it?
> I really love your concept
> 
> Ps I'd really appreciate if you could send me the design (in Inventor or blender)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bart


Hi there, the o-rings I've made from scratch out from o-ring cord. It's actually surprisingly simple stuff to work with, basically just cut to the right length and carefully glue together. It's imperative that you get a smooth join though, which took some practice, a fresh xacto blade should do most of the work here. As for the model, yeah sure I can send you a copy, assuming you mean the frame itself? (The rest is very heavily instanced and didn't like it when I packed it up last time.)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coachmark2*
> 
> Corsair RM series?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise, looks awesome!


Got a great price on the unit actually, given it's a fully modular, gold rated and quiet optimised PSU, I'm quite happy. I've read about the issues some units seem to have (and they're pretty bad) but this one was fine, ran through a number of tests to see if all was good, no hiccups. Another thing that's really good is that it has a very direct pin layout, which should help keep things neat on the cable front, personally I think it's also a great looking power supply. I could potentially have gone with another one by Seasonic, XFX etc. but I then would have had to mod it a fair bit to get the right look. Normally I wouldn't have an issue doing that, but this rig is destined for a friend, so preserving a few warranties would help a little.


----------



## BartKessels

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakiRole*
> 
> Hi there, the o-rings I've made from scratch out from o-ring cord. It's actually surprisingly simple stuff to work with, basically just cut to the right length and carefully glue together. It's imperative that you get a smooth join though, which took some practice, a fresh xacto blade should do most of the work here. As for the model, yeah sure I can send you a copy, assuming you mean the frame itself? (The rest is very heavily instanced and didn't like it when I packed it up last time.)


Ok thnx, yeah I mean the frame.

Bart


----------



## MakiRole

So here are the pictures of the care package from EK!









Inside are almost all the bits I'll be needing to get the watercooling up and running:

A supremacy gold CPU block
An FC R9-290X Nickel/Acetal full cover block
Loadsa fittings!
A few meters of their acrylic tube

http://imageshack.com/a/img89/6169/0jav.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img854/2972/iaom.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img42/8200/03m2.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img844/9867/y1ox.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img716/3711/pzrf.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img856/8652/ofqm.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img401/351/1g49.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img850/3783/3ajv.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img819/290/d785.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img841/7126/cnvq.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img23/3884/iio3.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img203/3053/p0ij.jpg

I'll be applying some special treatment to the 290X block to make more inline with the colour scheme of the build. Again a big shout out to EK for providing all this gear, I really appreciate it!


----------



## MakiRole

Cor it's a fair bit quieter over in this section than the other one eh? Regardless, here's another update on things:

http://imageshack.com/a/img69/1865/fzo6.jpg
Quite a beefy tapping wrench for quite a beefy tap, good to finally have one of these, should really really useful.

http://imageshack.com/a/img24/7736/jx99.jpg
Look ma! No hands! Confirmation that I did indeed get the right things, this means I can progress with the main construction pretty smoothly.

http://imageshack.com/a/img24/6681/zqgh.jpg

O-ring cord, very useful for custom sized gaskets.
http://imageshack.com/a/img27/3159/xfqd.jpg

16 AWG Black wire, have white as well but didn't bother photoing it. Should make cable management a blissful experience.
http://imageshack.com/a/img713/1239/dkjg.jpg

100m of MDPC-X sleeving, won't need anything like that, but 100m was pretty reasonably priced and black is a useful colour to have in the cupboard.
http://imageshack.com/a/img850/4596/qgxw.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img34/1531/dl7y.jpg

30m of Vanilla Sands MDPC-X, should suit the theme nicely. I like also how it's not a lurid colour, the black should help it to stand out well.
http://imageshack.com/a/img850/5701/8fee.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img21/664/eo1o.jpg

Always nice to receive the little samples with the packages from Nils
http://imageshack.com/a/img819/9678/n916.jpg

Ooh what's this then?
http://imageshack.com/a/img594/7402/15j1.jpg

Very solid feeling crimping tool, like the black look too.
http://imageshack.com/a/img853/9447/zpyq.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img843/4511/u2hu.jpg

Again I won't really need this many, but it doesn't hurt to have spares for the future.
http://imageshack.com/a/img534/4576/79d5.jpg

Bitspower D-Plug fitting, this will allow me to add the GPU to the loop nice and easily.
http://imageshack.com/a/img33/2034/ev8d.jpg

Spacers and stop plugs
http://imageshack.com/a/img59/8420/6gxr.jpg


----------



## d3viliz3d

Those renders






















May I ask what did you use to create them? Subbed for sure, thanks for the great share!


----------



## BartKessels

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3viliz3d*
> 
> Those renders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask what did you use to create them? Subbed for sure, thanks for the great share!


He made the parts in Inventor. The renders are made in Blender http://www.blender.org/


----------



## d3viliz3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BartKessels*
> 
> He made the parts in Inventor. The renders are made in Blender http://www.blender.org/


Yet another thing I should learn to use... thank you!


----------



## MakiRole

BartKessels beat me to it, yeah I used Cycles render in Blender for the render work. It's very capable and also has the bonus of supporting GPU acceleration, which makes it really fast indeed. Must say I've become very fond of the workflow it provides, you should definitely have a look into it!


----------



## Simmons572

Subbed! Look forward to seeing this build completed


----------



## BartKessels

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakiRole*
> 
> BartKessels beat me to it, yeah I used Cycles render in Blender for the render work. It's very capable and also has the bonus of supporting GPU acceleration, which makes it really fast indeed. Must say I've become very fond of the workflow it provides, you should definitely have a look into it!


----------



## MakiRole

And in we go for another update! It's about time we had some waterblock installation goodness in here.
http://imageshack.com/a/img849/7052/dmzb.jpg

One sexy card
http://imageshack.com/a/img546/6690/jtg9.jpg

Came out well
http://imageshack.com/a/img836/1015/a8dy.jpg

Sh**, this is what I was afraid of. The bit randomly caught on a part of the third hole, ripped the top out. _Luckily_, of all the parts for this to happen, this was the best. It's situated under the GPU connector, so it won't be seen. As such I've managed to find a simple way of fixing it, it looks _okay_, but as it won't be seen anyway, I'm not worried.

http://imageshack.com/a/img839/3757/b1l2.jpg

Front
http://imageshack.com/a/img163/9379/4cpi.jpg

Back
http://imageshack.com/a/img59/7272/z3hxu.jpg

Blue!
http://imageshack.com/a/img823/5729/tb8a.jpg

Bear in mind that I only used blue as it was the dye I had to hand, it also makes leaks very easy to spot. In regards to leaks, I was amazed to find that there weren't any! There was one issue that I'll have to correct, however, in the form of trapped air in the reservoir. It should be relatively simple to fix, but current air cycles from a reservoir compartment back into the flow at the top. It doesn't go through the loop thankfully, just makes a trickle sound near the top thanks to the resulting turbulence. Some silicon sealant should solve that problem though.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Looks amazing so far - Can't wait to see it finished! subadubadub!


----------



## slipprie

oh ma lawd is all i can say, that is just stunning!


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Looks amazing so far - Can't wait to see it finished! subadubadub!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slipprie*
> 
> oh ma lawd is all i can say, that is just stunning!


Thanks! Currently things are on track for a mid/late August completion date I reckon, assuming I don't have to deal with any RMAs etc.


----------



## MakiRole

Let's have another morning update shall we?

For the fans I've decided to go for the black Phobya NB e-loops, which I must say look stunning in person, they should fit in with the build very nicely. Got them running on the radiator too, they are impressively quiet, turn them down a bit and they're borderline silent, which is very impressive given there wasn't a case to help muffle the sound. I also added in the fill/drain ports to the frame. Because of the tubing routing, the loop is exceedingly simple to drain, just open the bottom port and everything flows out neatly.

http://imageshack.com/a/img819/5826/6vlj.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img823/9752/2h4u.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img823/2149/u183.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img850/6074/skw5.jpg

Finally managed to get this bugger out of the way. This teeny extension should allow the cables to pass 1:1 from the motherboard to the flipped PSU, it will also be completely hidden so don't worry.
http://imageshack.com/a/img849/4392/v4tp.jpg

Also picked up this rather long extender, certainly looks the business.
http://imageshack.com/a/img853/2473/0ahh.jpg

Seen this used to great effect before, should provide a nice golden glow rather than harsh white.
http://imageshack.com/a/img840/481/xzgv.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img850/2798/2mlh.jpg

They seem to have come out pretty well
http://imageshack.com/a/img823/9159/snsw.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img819/4127/f1w6.jpg

Got a really cool update around the corner, you lot are definitely going to like that one...


----------



## Simmons572

Huh, would have never thought to color those with sharpie. Great idea


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Huh, would have never thought to color those with sharpie. Great idea


Wish I could lay claim to the idea, sadly I only thought about doing it after seeing a build over on LTT with the effect applied. I was wondering if I would have to make some custom ones out of different plastic or similar, then I saw Rakior's build over there where he simply coloured the lightstrips in. Needless to say I figured that would be a much easier route to take for exactly the same result.

*BIG UPDATE TIME!*

So I received the pieces back from the electroplaters the other day, must admit I'm mighty impressed. The pieces look really great and match up with the motherboard perfectly, they're also markedly similar to the concept renders, which I didn't expect to be honest. Here are some pics:
http://imageshack.com/a/img539/4373/740858.jpg

*Dominator Platinum - Gold Edition*
http://imageshack.com/a/img908/5092/14e7fc.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img536/7318/091317.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img904/2826/85af7f.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img539/7318/a03abb.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img538/772/c6ce1e.jpg

I'm going on holiday for a week on Saturday, so no updates next week sadly. I might have something to post tomorrow, but I may also simply not have enough time. Either way, there are a lot of exciting things in the pipeline to look forward to when I return


----------



## BakerMan1971

congrats Makirole
The machine is shaping up to look proper posh !


----------



## slipprie

Looking forward to the continuation! awesome build so far man, loving the constant updates aswell. Enjoy ur holiday !


----------



## Simmons572

Holy cow









That gold plating looks fantastic!


----------



## EwanNLD

Wasn't a big fan of the gold in the beginning but I have to say this looks amazing :O


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EwanNLD*
> 
> Wasn't a big fan of the gold in the beginning but I have to say this looks amazing :O


People tend to hate on gold recently, but it isn't gold that is the problem, it is tacky looking oversized fake looking in your face gold for the sake of saying it is gold that is the problem.

As you implied, this is gold done right!


----------



## Cbiss

Dat Golden RAM though... Wow


----------



## BakerMan1971

Not forgetting the insanely clever idea of using a sharpie to golden the lighting in the Ram


----------



## MakiRole

Thanks everybody! Yeah this is definitely another turning point for the build, the first big one being the machining. I was quite worried that the gold wouldn't quite look right, but it's come out just as good/even better than I'd hoped. Each of the pieces is subtly different, yet they all carry the same theme, which makes things much more interesting. I was also worried about things becoming a bit tacky really, saw this guy the other day in Knightsbridge, didn't help much:



People have a habit of overdoing gold, and as such, it just loses its appeal for most people. That's why I've decided not to go with gold fittings or gold plated copper tubing etc. would just be too much. Must admit it's quite fun trying to tread this line carefully.


----------



## VSG

That car made me laugh out


----------



## MakiRole

Man it was awful. The vinyl was bubbling and peeling too, that's the reason why I didn't take a photo from the front.


----------



## VSG

That's what you should have taken the pic of


----------



## OrangeClockwerk

This continues to be awesome! IDK I think if you plated gold copper tubing for this but contrasted with black fittings it would of looked stellar as well but I still love everything about this!


----------



## BakerMan1971

If the Ferrari owner had just gone with red featuring gold bits it would have been all Ironman








Totally agree on overdoing something, subtle is best


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> That's what you should have taken the pic of


With hindsight, yes I definitely should have









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeClockwerk*
> 
> This continues to be awesome! IDK I think if you plated gold copper tubing for this but contrasted with black fittings it would of looked stellar as well but I still love everything about this!


It was on the tables originally, but when I did some renders it just didn't quite look right. I think the fact that it didn't match up with the coolant lines and reservoir possibly didn't help in that regard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> If the Ferrari owner had just gone with red featuring gold bits it would have been all Ironman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree on overdoing something, subtle is best


Talk about a missed opportunity eh?

Whilst exactly a major update of sorts, I figured that before I jet off I should share that I picked up a PSU tester. From what I've heard this one's nice and simple and does what it says on the tin. Whilst I probably don't really need it, I'm certain that it was some dodgy wiring on my part that killed one of my SSDs last year, would rather not risk it this time round.
http://imageshack.com/a/img538/9269/2045b0.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img538/4523/18c701.jpg


----------



## abirli

i agree theres a fine line between too much gold and perfection. keep up the good work, those renders tho


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> i agree theres a fine line between too much gold and perfection. keep up the good work, those renders tho


Thanks!

Right well I believe it's about time for...

*AN UPDATE!*

Sorry for taking to long with this one. To cut a long story short, I was on holiday for the last week of July and the first few days of August. However, as soon I planted my feet on UK soil, I started working on the final part that needed to be laser cut. I was originally going to go with aluminium here and paint it, but in some inspirational haze I realised that it would be much better if instead I went with matte black acrylic. Needless to say, I'm glad I went that route. It really does look fantastic in person, I'll have to see if I can nab some better pictures later on.
http://imageshack.com/a/img902/9470/C61ITy.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img913/9002/0zGemm.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img540/4066/oXJ1CX.jpg


----------



## Wiz766

OH MY!! This is thing is massivly awesome!


----------



## Cbiss

That came out really well man! Cant wait to see it all together


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> OH MY!! This is thing is massivly awesome!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cbiss*
> 
> That came out really well man! Cant wait to see it all together


Thanks! We're onto the home stretch now, should be quite exciting seeing where this goes.


----------



## wthenshaw

Subbed, looks awesome!


----------



## 96halx

just a wee bit late, but subbed







. Also, you may or may not have been nominated for MOTM


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Subbed, looks awesome!


Glad to have you on board!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *96halx*
> 
> just a wee bit late, but subbed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Also, you may or may not have been nominated for MOTM


Wow, I'm honoured, thank you very much for the nomination!


----------



## Roadkill95

This is beyond amazing.


----------



## nismoskyline

wow, this is quite impressive, subbed!


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Love the gold!


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadkill95*
> 
> This is beyond amazing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismoskyline*
> 
> wow, this is quite impressive, subbed!


All aboard! Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Love the gold!


----------



## oneilljstn

This is actually one of the best builds i have ever seen









any chance you could give me an estimate on how much you have spent on it so far? I cant imagine it would have been cheap!


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oneilljstn*
> 
> This is actually one of the best builds i have ever seen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any chance you could give me an estimate on how much you have spent on it so far? I cant imagine it would have been cheap!


Wow high praise indeed, thank you for the kind words! Funnily enough the cost hasn't been so bad on this build. I originally planned a total budget of around £1600 for it all, currently it's looking to run just over that, but not by a huge margin. The real help has come via Intel providing the i7 and EK almost all the WC gear, that cut the hardware costs down considerably.

A little update for today. Since we're nearing the final stretch on this project, I'm going to be doing more of these little changes posts. So first up on the agenda is the GPU mounting bracket. Since it's being laid on it's side, the normal mounts won't work, so I decided instead to make my own one from some aluminium. This is still WIP as I was short on time today.

Remove that old bracket asap
http://imageshack.com/a/img540/5544/Vojuts.jpg

Template all cut out
http://imageshack.com/a/img745/1122/au8ZIf.jpg

Eh, it's a bit rough at this stage
http://imageshack.com/a/img538/4416/mpKkum.jpg

Looking much better now, still very rough though, that'll change drastically
http://imageshack.com/a/img901/6738/0CnJln.jpg

When finished, the bracket will be painted matte black so as to fit with the rest of the build and not draw attention to it, still has a lot of work left. I also managed to add in the motherboard standoffs, but that's hardly an interesting picture so I left it alone.


----------



## MakiRole

What's this? Back to back updates? Well it's not a huge one, but it's rather important. Managed to finish up the GPU mounting bracket today, now both the motherboard and the graphics card can be attached to the main chassis!
Finished shaping things up
http://imageshack.com/a/img537/7197/Dbt7O8.jpg

I don't have a workbench, nor a vise, so I whipped up this... thing to help do the bending.
http://imageshack.com/a/img540/4303/toKf6z.jpg

After the initial sanding, looking much better already
http://imageshack.com/a/img539/7042/6Ck91j.jpg

Forgot to taking a priming photo, so here it is finished. The matte paint fits perfectly with the black acrylic.
http://imageshack.com/a/img540/429/0iuHGA.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img537/2433/mXY69V.jpg

Fits the graphics card quite nicely.
http://imageshack.com/a/img673/1125/8kId8H.jpg


----------



## RexTempus

That looks awesome. Great way to change up the mounting bracket into a more useful and aesthetically pleasing form.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

good stuff on the bracket dude. looks professionally done.


----------



## timerwin63

Been following this build on the LTT forums. Saw it in the MOTM nomination, and was pretty excited it was here, too.


----------



## hypergon

awesome concept, i like the carrying case idea too!


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexTempus*
> 
> That looks awesome. Great way to change up the mounting bracket into a more useful and aesthetically pleasing form.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> good stuff on the bracket dude. looks professionally done.


Cheers!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Been following this build on the LTT forums. Saw it in the MOTM nomination, and was pretty excited it was here, too.


Well I could hardly leave OCN out of the loop now could I?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypergon*
> 
> awesome concept, i like the carrying case idea too!


Thanks! Hopefully that part will translate into something tangible pretty soon.

*Update*

Small one for today, I received all the parts for the flight case, along with a better riser cable. This thing is genuinely quite beautiful, and comes fully shielded to boot, so no dodgy foil wrapping is necessary. Since a roll is pretty boring and you've all seen it before, I used the diNoc as the background this time, picked up a pretty large piece of it for the case protection.
This one is exceedingly long...
http://imageshack.com/a/img673/5930/ExtgZs.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img538/8746/bR5Y5T.jpg


----------



## hypergon

why not go for a solid gold case? would fit the theme I think









the black will work great with the build too ofc


----------



## MakiRole

Well I could always pick up some decent gold spray paint and go over the aluminium parts. Actually, I'm quite tempted to see what that would look like. Luckily I'll have plenty of off-cuts to experiment with too.


----------



## REAPER XD

I know I'm really late on this one and I apologise for missing such a beautiful build.. Absolutely stunning! Truly breath taking!


----------



## offroadz

I have to agree with everyone this thing is a work of art.


----------



## Zero4549

I'd love to know where you got that beautiful PCI-E riser cable. All the ones I found were, well, pretty garbage.

I want to to put a PERC RAID card into my system "Arcane", and I have some free PCI-E slots, but they're all covered up by multi-slot GPUs, etc.

I'm terrified of using one of those junker unshielded stiff poorly soldered things on a RAID card that has to manage and safekeep all of my data.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Subbed! amazing idea


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> I know I'm really late on this one and I apologise for missing such a beautiful build.. Absolutely stunning! Truly breath taking!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offroadz*
> 
> I have to agree with everyone this thing is a work of art.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Subbed! amazing idea


Thanks everyone! Jeez you guys are really hyping this project up, going to have to work extra hard to ensure it lives up to expectations








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> I'd love to know where you got that beautiful PCI-E riser cable. All the ones I found were, well, pretty garbage.
> 
> I want to to put a PERC RAID card into my system "Arcane", and I have some free PCI-E slots, but they're all covered up by multi-slot GPUs, etc.
> 
> I'm terrified of using one of those junker unshielded stiff poorly soldered things on a RAID card that has to manage and safekeep all of my data.


Yeah it's a minefield out there on the PCIe riser front, the mining boom really helped to flood the market with cheap cack. This is one made by 3M that you can find here on DigiKey.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakiRole*
> 
> Thanks everyone! Jeez you guys are really hyping this project up, going to have to work extra hard to ensure it lives up to expectations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it's a minefield out there on the PCIe riser front, the mining boom really helped to flood the market with cheap cack. This is one made by 3M that you can find here on DigiKey.


Wow... those sure aren't cheap, but they do look to be worth it. Thanks!

Now lets see yours incorporated, eh?


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Wow... those sure aren't cheap, but they do look to be worth it. Thanks!
> 
> Now lets see yours incorporated, eh?


Haha, all in good time...

Right I believe it's time for an *UPDATE!*

Managed to get a lot of small things finished this time round. I made a bracket to mount the PSU, added a rear hole there too for the kettle lead so that it will be hidden during use. I also added the mounting points for the SSD and the radiator along with filing the 24 pin hole so that the connector can sit flush against the surface. The interior sealant has also been tweaked (should prevent air bubbles from re-entering the loop from the reservoir). I stitched up a neoprene sleeve for the pump too, which should allow it to fit snugly into the mounting point without transferring vibrations to the case.

I'll have some pictures of things being assembled later when I've had the chance to do so.

http://imageshack.com/a/img538/7342/2shY4G.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img537/1761/wURmED.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img674/7543/QIvQox.jpg

Fits like a glove
http://imageshack.com/a/img539/7181/g5lgl9.jpg

The 24 pin cables will head straight into the plate nice and seamlessly
http://imageshack.com/a/img538/9274/uSMq9f.jpg

All soft and cosy in there
http://imageshack.com/a/img674/2087/yiYzB5.jpg


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Looking awesome, great to see some English builders on here, where are you buying most of your stuff from?


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Looking awesome, great to see some English builders on here, where are you buying most of your stuff from?


Real mix of places really, mostly Scan for hardware and Specialtech for other bits and bobs, I like those two mostly for the expediency and ease of shipping. WCUK is a great shop, but waiting a week for bits is just too long. Plastics I get from The Plastic People, good prices and ship really fast, no complaints about them whatsoever.

*UPDATE!?*

Well we're within sight of the end everybody! Today I received the Monsoon bending bits for the tubing (my old power cord trick won't work with the larger ID of this tubing) so soon will get on with that. I fitted together all the parts minus cables and fans too. It's beginning to look rather similar to the concept work now, something which should be even more pronounced with the cables in place.

Next on the list is the stand so that I can do the filling and tubing properly, along with the flight case and cables. I'll need to pick up some more plastic for the stand so in the meantime I'll probably start on finishing all the wires.

Handy mandrel set
http://imageshack.com/a/img743/158/urdpjy.jpg

This little shim was the last part needed to mount the GPU, helps maintain even pressure across the card.
http://imageshack.com/a/img911/2721/6omp85.jpg

Popped everything together, fits rather well.
http://imageshack.com/a/img742/3272/AYFeMQ.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img904/9135/VkWQU3.jpg

The PSU is already hooked up to that connector, an extension will be running from the motherboard to that rather than the PSU itself. Should keep things very neat whilst also preserving functionality.
http://imageshack.com/a/img661/7818/K4ezP9.jpg


----------



## Wiz766

Wow just wow


----------



## Jakewat

Coming along very nicely, I really love this idea. Very keen to do something like this myself when I tear down my build at the end of the year.


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Wow just wow


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakewat*
> 
> Coming along very nicely, I really love this idea. Very keen to do something like this myself when I tear down my build at the end of the year.


Definitely do! I've always been a fan of wall builds as their priorities are very different to those of a normal rig.

*Update-ish*

Since I realised that the stand would be rather important (I'll definitely need it for filling and probably much of the cable work) I decided to see if I can get it out of the way as soon as I could. Since I can't really afford to have this laser cut, I'll be doing it by hand instead, no biggie as it's a very simple design. I've ordered the plastic, although it could take anything up to a week to arrive as my usual sit doesn't stock frosted black acrylic, my other source also only sells it by the sheet, which is a bit more than I need (not to mention expensive). After figuring out the design, I whipped it into Inventor to make a quick 3D model to see how it would look. Decided to render it up too so you guys can take a look. I also decided to have a play around with the coolant type, seeing as how a fair few have asked to see what a pastel coolant would look like. Seeing as how I have pastel concentrate and yellow dye already, I'll probably just try both in real life and make my mind up as to which looks better. Must admit, from the renders the pastel does look really interesting (in a good way), would have to play around with it a fair bit to get just the right shade though.
It has the same kind of construction as the main body, being a sandwich of 10mm clear acrylic and 5mm frosted black on either side.
http://imageshack.com/a/img742/3412/N3oFL4.png
Bit of an outdated 3D model now, but it'll do.
http://imageshack.com/a/img673/7821/vKV6lw.png

http://imageshack.com/a/img537/37/zli35V.png


----------



## MakiRole

*UPDATE!*

I thought I'd let you all know what parts I've been working on recently. Since the rivets and whatnot arrived over the weekend, I've been able to put my mind towards the flight case somewhat. I'm only partly the way through (should have part deux up tomorrow) so I'll share where I've got to currently.

Step one, cut out some panels. Got to make use of the circular saw for this, didn't think I'd be breaking that out out any time soon.
http://imageshack.com/a/img674/7190/yjp2hv.jpg

Step two, make the parts even and the same size. No workbench = ghetto floor setup
http://imageshack.com/a/img661/4233/txaEEY.jpg

Step 3, make a ghetto box using veneer tacks. None of this stage is structural, the strength comes later. It's much better to build it as a whole box first, then cut it in half. That way you know you'll have two halves that fit neatly together. It would be a fair bit more challenging making two halves individually.
http://imageshack.com/a/img673/5624/nbRJ6T.jpg

Step 4, used a jigsaw to cut the box in half, which was a very painless operation. Then I cut out the vinyl sheets and applied them. I don't care for the edges here as they'll all be under metal sections.
http://imageshack.com/a/img540/7230/noET4l.jpg

Step 5, move to the kitchen to use a poorly constructed mitre saw to cut aluminium sections. Honestly was the best place for it, a thick wooden countertop with a lip? How could I resist?
http://imageshack.com/a/img661/51/TB1eHF.jpg

I'll have some more time tomorrow to work on this, should be able to get it basically finished bar the interior. I didn't order the foam as I wasn't sure exactly how much I'd need or which kinds, now I can make a more informed decision.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Awesome work, looks like you could do with a nice shed/workshop for all this!


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Awesome work, looks like you could do with a nice shed/workshop for all this!


No kidding. I've noticed that recently I've been spreading throughout the house, claiming all the best rooms to complete each part of the project in. Must be awful for everybody else









Hopefully I'll be able to grab an actual piece of workshop space in the coming months, would definitely make things a lot simpler.


----------



## MakiRole

*UPDATE!*

Had a decent amount of time today to get the case all sorted out. It's now sitting at probably around 85-90% complete? I didn't yet add the handles and am still waiting for the mid braces (which is why the lid corners are very rough) to arrive. I've also just ordered the foam for the interior, wanted to wait on that so I could see how much of which kinds I would need. The plan for the inside is to have a compartment in the roof where the stand, a keyboard and mouse can be stored for transport.
Added the top braces, which I had cut yesterday.
http://imageshack.com/a/img742/425/5dZmgf.jpg

I'm using sunken hinges, so had to cut out some sockets for them to rest inside.
http://imageshack.com/a/img908/2130/2R5TGf.jpg

_And_ fast forward to pretty much the finished article. Yeah I got a bit carried away and forgot to take more pictures of the process. It's mostly just a lot of drilling and riveting really. Here's the front
http://imageshack.com/a/img674/8011/qDbffh.jpg

And the back
http://imageshack.com/a/img742/9140/89tFs5.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img538/1466/rh1E5X.jpg


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

WOW! Impressive!


----------



## Roadkill95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! Impressive!


Indeed. OP is a mega talented guy.


----------



## RexTempus

Insane. Can't wait for more.


----------



## b16984901

Amazing
Really want to see him start running：拇指：


----------



## ssgtnubb

Subbed, crazy cool man


----------



## MakiRole

Thank you everybody for all the kind words! I ordered the foam and braces to finish the case last night, should hopefully arrive on Monday/Tuesday along with the acrylic for the stand. Once I have the stand up and running I'll easily be able to work on the tubing etc. Gah the ending is simply so close.


----------



## Wiz766

I am drooling.


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> I am drooling.




*UPDATE!*

I've been putting this off for aaaaaaaaages, but I finally got round to remaking the 24 pin. I just really don't enjoy sleeving cables, at all. However, shrinkless sleeving does look really good IMO so it's a necessary step. I'll be working on the other cables as soon as I replace my currently dead soldering iron.
http://imageshack.com/a/img537/7773/sA5kk0.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img673/135/6nSu4E.jpg


----------



## Wiz766

More drooling


----------



## nismoskyline

lookin good! I can't wait to see this finished


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Where did you get the corners and frame angles?


----------



## dutchw

WOW dude you skills are epic!!









You have inspired me..









I will have to modify my plans now...
Mind if I steal some Ideas???








I was going to do a Wall mount on MDF board with all the tubing routed behind but seeing the Perspex job you did I think I will do the same.
Here in Thailand we can get Perspex Machine routed and metal parts Laser cut quite cheap.


----------



## dutchw

Hi MakiRole
Can you show better detail of how you plumbed in RAD please ?


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Where did you get the corners and frame angles?


All the flight case stuff can be found here. Found them to be really handy, very quick delivery too, which is nice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismoskyline*
> 
> lookin good! I can't wait to see this finished


Not long now, I promise








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> More drooling











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dutchw*
> 
> WOW dude you skills are epic!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have inspired me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to modify my plans now...
> Mind if I steal some Ideas???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to do a Wall mount on MDF board with all the tubing routed behind but seeing the Perspex job you did I think I will do the same.
> Here in Thailand we can get Perspex Machine routed and metal parts Laser cut quite cheap.


Can you show better detail of how you plumbed in RAD please ?[/quote]

Sure help yourself, not as if I can stop you eh. It requires a fair bit of patience and frantic measuring, but the finish is definitely worth it IMO. If you can get things machined cheaply that's a massive bonus, the machining costs for me meant that I only had one shot to get everything right, which isn't an ideal scenario tbh. I haven't actually plumbed in the radiator yet, I'll be doing that once I've made the stand (really so I can easily access the back). Basically I've placed the g1/4" ports on the back of the plastic, and in the midpoint of the radiator. This is a crossflow rad and the ports are near the corners. I'll be running 90 degree fittings from each port and connecting with acrylic tube. It's a little hard to describe, but in actuality a very simple method. Meant I didn't need to be precise about the locations of the ports themselves. Hope that makes sense!

*UPDATE!*

So the foam and braces arrived today. I'm glad that it arrived so soon as I had a chunk of time to work on things today, still waiting on the damn acrylic for the stand though, driving me around the bend.
First up was to add the lid corner braces, these add an immense amount of strength to the case and as such are very important. After finishing that, I went and added the handles, shoulder strap and remaining support rivets. I'll tell you right now, I never want to see another rivet again.

http://imageshack.com/a/img661/7409/XNYXIb.jpg

I also added rubber feet to the bottom of the case so that it could be safely stood on the ground.
http://imageshack.com/a/img743/4994/Ymg4bh.jpg

Next on the agenda was cutting the foam to size. I haven't quite finished this as I want to finish up the stand first, then I'll be able to fully trim and attach the foam more securely. The lid will house a section for the stand, a mouse and keyboard, they pack away neatly under the top eggcrate foam layer.
http://imageshack.com/a/img913/8928/6aPGEW.jpg

Cat approved.
http://imageshack.com/a/img537/4124/uPwLul.jpg

Also need to add the fabric hinge cover, I'll do that when I've finished the stand.
http://imageshack.com/a/img633/2921/liRpSJ.jpg


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

LOL! Nice cat!


----------



## Lefik

if i fits i sits


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> LOL! Nice cat!










Love her to bits
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lefik*
> 
> if i fits i sits


And yup, that seems to be her philosophy

*Small update*

Haven't had much time to work on things sadly as it was my birthday yesterday, so took some time to do things with everybody. I may have also ordered some goodies that should be arriving tomorrow (that hopefully you'll approve of). I did have a little time to make the 8 pin CPU cable though. I was very happy to find that the RM650 has a 1:1 pinout for this cable, so it matches the 24 pin perfectly.
All crimped up
http://imageshack.com/a/img674/5045/kBwBRO.jpg

This is how the cable will sit with the 24 pin
http://imageshack.com/a/img745/1630/HGcvQu.jpg

And sleeved








http://imageshack.com/a/img911/3325/5RnH11.jpg

Since every part of this cable is on full show, I had to be sure there were no errors
http://imageshack.com/a/img661/9716/2qTTCy.jpg

And this is how it'll sit. The lighting is a little off on the sleeve here as it was reflecting the view from the window, it's much warmer in person.
http://imageshack.com/a/img911/6609/F9K5Zl.jpg


----------



## VSG

Happy (belated) birthday!


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakiRole*
> 
> ...The 24 pin cables will head straight into the plate nice and seamlessly
> http://imageshack.com/a/img538/9274/uSMq9f.jpg...


How did you secure that to the board?


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakiRole*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Where did you get the corners and frame angles?
> 
> 
> 
> All the flight case stuff can be found here. Found them to be really handy, very quick delivery too, which is nice...
Click to expand...

Going blind in my old age; I totally missed this.














Thanks and sorry!


----------



## Ramzinho

when this is done.. what ever month it is in.. you got my vote for motm... this is just awesome work


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Happy (belated) birthday!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> How did you secure that to the board?


It fits in through pure friction, it's a very tight fit. At the same time, the 24 pin naturally pulls against it thanks to the sharp bend, meaning it helps to hold it in place, the wires are so short on the other side too that they end up being quite stiff.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> when this is done.. what ever month it is in.. you got my vote for motm... this is just awesome work


Thank you







. If the next sponsored competition is anything like the last, I'll be needing every vote I can get!


----------



## MakiRole

*UPDATE!*

Well DPD managed to screw up my delivery today (first time they've ever failed me) and went to the wrong house, where of course nobody was in either. It's happened with the postman before so I reckon I know which place they went to, this wouldn't have happened had the drivers not changed though. Either way, that'll now be arriving tomorrow instead :sigh:

However, I managed to finish the GPU cables instead and also take care of the cable management. The main lot of cables are basically done now, just SATA and fan ones left (oh and the pump). I want to make sure that the back is nice and clean, cable wise. I'm sick of wall mounted builds being effectively mullets, all business at the front and party at the back. No this will be organised and neat _everywhere_.
http://imageshack.com/a/img538/4348/QqfK3S.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img537/9592/uIFf6t.jpg


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakiRole*
> 
> I'm sick of wall mounted builds being effectively mullets, all business at the front and party at the back.


This quote needs to be immortalized.


----------



## Wiz766




----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> This quote needs to be immortalized.


I feel like this will make it into peoples 'Quotes' in sigs. Good Stuff.


----------



## Wiz766

OP, do you plan to change out the fan on the RM PSU? I feel like the giant grey is kind of an eye sore compare to the perfection around it


----------



## MakiRole

I would if I were going to be the eventual recipient of the rig. Sadly it's going to a friend, so I decided it would be better not to void too many warranties this time round. I'll look into whether I can find a method that manages to solve both problems.


----------



## imersa

More great work. Cable work is really nice.


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> More great work. Cable work is really nice.


Thanks man, I guess it does help that it's not a particularly busy build to begin with.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> OP, do you plan to change out the fan on the RM PSU? I feel like the giant grey is kind of an eye sore compare to the perfection around it


Okay so I thought about this again, well, I guess you sold me haha, enjoy the update









*UPDATE!*

So by now I was hoping to be able to show off what was due on Friday, however, DPD had other plans. Originally they delivered to the wrong address (how does this even happen??), I phoned up rather angrily and was told that if the driver couldn't turn around right away (I called within ~5 minutes of being told nobody was home, when I was...) then it would be redelivered on Saturday. Well Saturday came, and then went, but no package. Incensed, I sent a _very_ angry email off to their customer services (since the phones weren't operated by humans at that time) demanding to know what had happened and why things weren't happening. Many apologies later they said that it'll be delivered again on Monday before 12. Fingers crossed that actually will be the case.

Failing that, I decided to address some little aesthetic issues, namely the PSU fan and the SSD enclosure. I wasn't originally going to void the PSU warranty, but to hell with that. Must say it wasn't easy masking off the SSD so that only the rim was visible for painting.
http://imageshack.com/a/img905/1858/d4dRV2.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img742/6447/FDl5Nv.jpg

After a bit of coaxing it popped right off
http://imageshack.com/a/img907/7827/ACCnpX.jpg

I used a very thin coat, just enough to get even colour. This won't be affecting performance any time soon.
http://imageshack.com/a/img661/9862/nCCtK8.jpg

This took more time to mask than I'd care to admit
http://imageshack.com/a/img745/8143/0LgAoY.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img743/8751/7YiIsY.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img909/4569/tMgzde.jpg


----------



## Wiz766

Oh wow, that fan looks insanely good. Great work on SSD. This is one of my favorite builds on OCN. Great work again.


----------



## REAPER XD

Wow... Such beautiful much drool...


----------



## Cbiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Oh wow, that fan looks insanely good. Great work on SSD. This is one of my favorite builds on OCN. Great work again.


+1


----------



## shinji2k

I love all the little details you keep adding, I'm sure that SSD masking took a while. I would have been lazy and used a gold permanent marker







.


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Oh wow, that fan looks insanely good. Great work on SSD. This is one of my favorite builds on OCN. Great work again.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> Wow... Such beautiful much drool...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cbiss*
> 
> +1


Thanks everybody!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinji2k*
> 
> I love all the little details you keep adding, I'm sure that SSD masking took a while. I would have been lazy and used a gold permanent marker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Must admit I was tempted myself, but then I remembered the last time I had tried that sort of thing and figured it would be best to spray instead haha. Seems things worked out well enough

*UPDATE!*

So all my packages arrived today! :clap:

Including my ascendancy to the mechanical keyboard master race! I was a bit tired of typing on my Apple scissor-switch keyboard, which although pleasant for documents, was not too good for gaming and would leave my fingers aching. So I opted for a Ducky Shine 3 with Cherry MX Browns, which I must say are heavenly to type on. Naturally I'll be modding the heck out of this thing later on, although not for this project, I'll reserve that for Azure Redux.

I also received the plastic and the on/off switch. It's a yellow ring vandal switch, but will mostly be hidden, I may see to the aesthetics too and make it black. I also finally got to work on the stand!
http://imageshack.com/a/img673/6578/O63RDT.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img674/8759/GcTUGR.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img537/1748/ZhwI8k.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img745/5198/yyYaUj.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img661/696/Pv7gVn.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img538/5641/9AkMnt.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img631/1476/swciKH.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img538/9190/Wx2m0t.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img661/4101/Wzn7I0.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img661/2681/K1GIYp.jpg


----------



## shinji2k

Good choice in keyboard







. I hope I never have to replace my 3 year old OCN Ducky with Browns.


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinji2k*
> 
> Good choice in keyboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I hope I never have to replace my 3 year old OCN Ducky with Browns.


Yeah I'm absolutely loving it so far, the switch action is just beautiful. It's also not _too_ loud, which is nice, a friend has a board with blues and I can easily hear it over skype.


----------



## MakiRole

*UPDATE!!*

First up I want to apologize for the first two, out of focus pictures. I accidentally left my camera on autofocus and didn't notice that it had decided that the background what what I wanted... Flicked it back into manual for the last ones at least.

I didn't have much time this week to make progress, simply put life had me finishing work at 7-8pm with a 1 1/2 hour commute on top of that, add in dinner and you can imagine there wasn't much time around. However, today I got to finish very early, so managed to complete the stand legs! (Well, mostly complete.) I filed and machine sanded the edges of the pieces so that they were pretty smooth and consistent. Remember that I cut these pieces with a jigsaw, so they were a little rough and inconsistent. It took roughly 5 hours of sanding, but I got them to where I wanted.

Next was a lot of fine grade sanding by hand. I went through 120, 320, 400, 600, 800, 1200 and 2500 grits and finished off with a round of polish. I'll probably go over the edge with a specialist plastic polish so as to get a really good shine. I'm very happy with how things have worked out, they're very similar to the renders I made earlier. The best bit though, is that they work! Once the brackets are in, this rig'll be very stable indeed. You may notice that I changed the shape of the cutaway a little, the new one offers more flexibility in regards to rear cables etc.
Just after machine sanding (grr blurriness)
http://imageshack.com/a/img538/8346/9PUurt.jpg

At 800 grit
http://imageshack.com/a/img673/7813/9OEu6m.jpg

Reminder of how the renders came out
http://imageshack.com/a/img742/3412/N3oFL4.png

All polished up
http://imageshack.com/a/img673/6360/Xk38Va.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img674/8175/aG6TeJ.jpg

She holds!
http://imageshack.com/a/img540/309/b7Gduz.jpg


----------



## wthenshaw

Looks superb!


----------



## Wiz766

WOW


----------



## timerwin63

Absolutely beautiful, man! Keep up the great work.


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Looks superb!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> WOW


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Absolutely beautiful, man! Keep up the great work.


Thanks everybody!

*UPDATE*

Well this certainly wasn't an update that I ever wanted to have to make, but it appears I have hit a snag.

Today when I was putting the frame down I managed to stumble and it slipped out of my grip... and landed on the floor corner first. Naturally, the corner completely shattered, taking a large section out of the panel. Sadly this extended through one of the main water channels, meaning it can't be repaired. Took a mighty chunk out of the wood flooring though, talk about a hefty hit! The components themselves seem to be okay, it didn't land on them and they don't seem to have suffered. I'll assemble them all again and check thoroughly, however, that everything is still functioning.

So what does this mean for Loramentum? Not much. I'm going to be having another block milled, I will also improve the design a little on the way, making it lighter weight and more efficient. It's annoying, but there's not much else to do really. No way can I let this build slide into the abyss, no it will rise even better than before, and hopefully it will still be ready for iSeries.

Enjoy the carnage!









http://imageshack.com/a/img538/3839/olqeqj.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img538/9649/Qk3vWZ.jpg


----------



## VSG

All I got to say is:


----------



## Wiz766

The build is looking good but sorry to hear about the wreck!


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Enjoy the carnage? No way, man, that's a tragedy! I'm sorry for your loss and I feel your pain!


----------



## REAPER XD

What ever doesn't kill you, only makes you stronger









I feel really sorry that it happened though.. And thank your lucky stars the components didn't get hit :s

Good luck!


----------



## dutchw

Bummer man was looking forward to seeing this finished..


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> What ever doesn't kill you, only makes you stronger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel really sorry that it happened though.. And thank your lucky stars the components didn't get hit :s
> 
> Good luck!


Yeah that could have been a lot worse, here's to hoping everything survived (no moving parts and it was all off so no real reason why it shouldn't).

Okay so let's get the ball rolling again. I've finished remaking the model, it's now a much more efficient design that cuts down on a tremendous amount of weight. It should also be much easier to machine than before as the total depth for either side is just 10mm rather than 25. As such, I've reduced the total thickness by 10mm.

I did a couple quick renders to show the new design, should be much more interesting than the last one.

Top
http://imageshack.com/a/img538/6217/QWcAT6.png

Bottom
http://imageshack.com/a/img537/4382/Wn6dx6.png


----------



## REAPER XD

Ballin! How do you plan on cutting that out? Laser cutting?


----------



## timerwin63

So is this only going to made out of 2 sheets of acrylic? I love the angular holes. Stylistically beautiful, as well as having a functional purpose. My guess is that the only thing that _could_ have been effected would be the PSU fan, but I've had fans take MUCH harder falls than that before and live. Hell, I tossed one out my window (probably ~8.5m) once.


----------



## Jakewat

Great design. The only problem I see with having so many cuts is how much it costs to get cut


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> Ballin! How do you plan on cutting that out? Laser cutting?


I'm going to be going with CNC machining again. Whilst you can use laser cutting for this sort of thing, you can't really use it form channels, meaning you have to glue the pieces together to get a good seal between sheets. Of course, that also means that you lose the ability to open the block up again, which isn't ideal IMO. You _can_ laser engrave channels technically, but it takes a lot of passes, which negates the cost benefit of using a laser to begin with.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> So is this only going to made out of 2 sheets of acrylic? I love the angular holes. Stylistically beautiful, as well as having a functional purpose. My guess is that the only thing that _could_ have been effected would be the PSU fan, but I've had fans take MUCH harder falls than that before and live. Hell, I tossed one out my window (probably ~8.5m) once.


I'm probably going to go for polycarbonate this time. Whilst acrylic scratches less easily, polycarbonate is much more impact resistant. Although I don't plan on dropping the new one again, it does have the advantage of probably being able to survive random knocks a bit better. I'll be testing out the other components later in the week hopefully, fingers crossed they all still work

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakewat*
> 
> Great design. The only problem I see with having so many cuts is how much it costs to get cut


That's definitely true, although I think I've somewhat countered it. The original block used a combo of a 25mm thick machined acrylic slab and a 5mm laser cut acrylic panel. For the 25mm slab, parts had to be cut to a depth of 25mm and the channels milled to a depth of between 15 and 20mm. This would require a lot of machine passes as you can only take off so much material at a time. By reducing the depth to 10mm for cuts and 5-7mm for the channels and reservoir, I've probably significantly reduced the machining time. It also removes the need for any laser cutting, which is an additional cost on top of the machining. The material costs for 2x 10mm polycarbonate sheets is also lower than a 25mm and 5mm acrylic sheets.

In all likelihood the machining costs may end up being the same as before, although cheaper would always be nice.


----------



## Shoultz101

Subbed. Jumped on this train a bit late but I'm here for the remainder of the ride. Hope you bounce back from the slight accident you had and knock this project out. Cheers!


----------



## chase11

This thing is looking amazing! Can't wait to see it all finished and lookin purty. Haha good luck with the new base. I'm digging the design.


----------



## Zero4549

Not sure if I'm a fan of the new, buisier design. Old one was very sleek and sexy. Perhaps it is just the angle on those renders though.

Certainly not bad though. Weight and material savings are always nice. Extra holes might make it weaker if you happen to drop it again though


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shoultz101*
> 
> Subbed. Jumped on this train a bit late but I'm here for the remainder of the ride. Hope you bounce back from the slight accident you had and knock this project out. Cheers!


Always more seats on the hype train, glad to have you along for the ride!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chase11*
> 
> This thing is looking amazing! Can't wait to see it all finished and lookin purty. Haha good luck with the new base. I'm digging the design.


Cheers, if I'm lucky I may be able to have the new block done next week, although I wouldn't hold my breath.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Not sure if I'm a fan of the new, buisier design. Old one was very sleek and sexy. Perhaps it is just the angle on those renders though.
> 
> Certainly not bad though. Weight and material savings are always nice. Extra holes might make it weaker if you happen to drop it again though


Tell you what though, you wouldn't call it sleek and sexy if you had to pick the old one up, the thing weighed a tonne







. The new piece is being milled from polycarbonate, rather than acrylic, so it should actually be stronger than the old one, despite being seemingly more delicate. As for the appearance, remember that it's going to be behind a cover, so from the front the new one should look identical to the old one. Hopefully this one won't be dropped, should be easier to handle at least.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakiRole*
> 
> Always more seats on the hype train, glad to have you along for the ride!
> Cheers, if I'm lucky I may be able to have the new block done next week, although I wouldn't hold my breath.
> Tell you what though, you wouldn't call it sleek and sexy if you had to pick the old one up, the thing weighed a tonne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The new piece is being milled from polycarbonate, rather than acrylic, so it should actually be stronger than the old one, despite being seemingly more delicate. As for the appearance, remember that it's going to be behind a cover, so from the front the new one should look identical to the old one. Hopefully this one won't be dropped, should be easier to handle at least.


Fair enough! Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## dirty elf

just read through this whole log and when i saw that it was dropped i went, "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO"

glad to hear it will be back and better than before!


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirty elf*
> 
> just read through this whole log and when i saw that it was dropped i went, "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO"
> 
> glad to hear it will be back and better than before!


Oh indeed it shall, and today's little update will only help to bolster my resolve.

*Sort of update*

Well we're back to orange text and good news! :clap:

Whilst not a big update, I managed to find the time the other day to hook everything together in a makeshift loop to see if things would work properly. Sure enough, it all went smoothly, every component works fine, which was a huge relief. I wanted to post this the other day, but I had to pop off to Belgium for a bit, back now and stocked up on confit from the supermarket (just can't get the stuff over here, takes too long to make too) and Neuhaus.

Bit of a Frankenstein's PC right now, just put things together with spares that I had lying around. Worked well enough, although having a reservoir around to help with bleeding would have been good.
http://imageshack.com/a/img904/8887/eYkQnz.jpg


----------



## timerwin63

Glad to hear everything still works, and waiting impatiently for the final build!


----------



## hypergon

the back of the GPU won't be visible right? because I can see Frankensteins 'behind', no pleasant view xD


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypergon*
> 
> the back of the GPU won't be visible right? because I can see Frankensteins 'behind', no pleasant view xD


The GPU sits flat on the acrylic (in the bottom right).


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Glad to hear everything still works, and waiting impatiently for the final build!


Then here's to hoping I can get the machining handled soon. If ever there were a reason to cough up for a machine of your own, it's having to deal with other people's ones. Everybody states how quickly they can complete a project, but then you call them up and it's "Oh we can't do that for 2 months sorry". [/rant]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypergon*
> 
> the back of the GPU won't be visible right? because I can see Frankensteins 'behind', no pleasant view xD


As was mentioned it will be lying flat in the actual build. I just had it there for ease of connecting things so I could check it still worked.


----------



## MunneY

Glad I finally caught back up. Whats the ETA on the new pieces?


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Glad I finally caught back up. Whats the ETA on the new pieces?


To be honest, I'm not really sure at present. The final completion date is November 18th at the latest (so it can be ready for i53), so at least you shouldn't have to wait until after then. The files are over with the Parvum guys, hopefully they'll be able to find the time to get the pieces cut soon!


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakiRole*
> 
> To be honest, I'm not really sure at present. The final completion date is November 18th at the latest (so it can be ready for i53), so at least you shouldn't have to wait until after then. The files are over with the Parvum guys, hopefully they'll be able to find the time to get the pieces cut soon!


I gotcha! Glad to hear you are in good hands with them though. I know they are stacked up and backed up, but they will come through.


----------



## REAPER XD

NEED MOAR UPDATES!!!


----------



## George C

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> NEED MOAR UPDATES!!!


this please


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> NEED MOAR UPDATES!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *George C*
> 
> this please


Hold ya horses eh?









If it helps, I heard back from Justin at Parvum Systems today. He reckons they'll be able to have the parts done by next Friday, which is a huge relief, here's to hoping that all goes well on their end.


----------



## Ghoxt

Subbed! This looks incredible.

[edit] I had asked where you sourced the shielded PCI-E riser cable but found them on the Mouser.com site. Looking at the 3M 250m


----------



## TTheuns

I absolutely have to make this pun:

I guess your *case* really *suits* your build well!

Sorry about that horrific stuff









OT:
The attention to detail in this is amazing, if I hadn't ordered my case already (and sent it back after shipping damage) I would have made something like this. I do have a question about the goldplating on the GPU block, does it affect the fit of the plate in any way, I am thinking of having mine copper plated later on?
I died a little inside when I saw the carnage, such a shame.


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghoxt*
> 
> Subbed! This looks incredible.
> 
> [edit] I had asked where you sourced the shielded PCI-E riser cable but found them on the Mouser.com site. Looking at the 3M 250m


All aboard!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> I absolutely have to make this pun:
> 
> I guess your *case* really *suits* your build well!
> 
> Sorry about that horrific stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OT:
> The attention to detail in this is amazing, if I hadn't ordered my case already (and sent it back after shipping damage) I would have made something like this. I do have a question about the goldplating on the GPU block, does it affect the fit of the plate in any way, I am thinking of having mine copper plated later on?
> I died a little inside when I saw the carnage, such a shame.


The fit is exactly the same as the plating layer is so thin, you'll be fine. Yeah the damage was pretty heart breaking, but as they say, every cloud has a silver lining...
*And like the phoenix...*

It has been a tumultuous last few weeks to say the least.

Today I received the biggest pieces of the puzzle, thanks in no small part to Justin and the team at Parvum Systems. They kindly went out of their way to get these parts machined quickly and accurately so that I might have a chance at finishing the build before i53. I must say that they've done a marvelous job, the pieces look absolutely fantastic. You may also notice that they're now sporting the new and improved block design which manages to cut the weight by approximately 55%, which is quite a big deal if you intend on carrying this thing anywhere.

I've also been playing around with my new studio setup (currently living in the dining room table, at least it can be quickly rolled up). It's a hell of a lot of fun, although I've still got a long way to go. Hopefully this will mean over time my photos will improve too







Next on the list are some soft boxes for the lighting and a vinyl backing (much prefer it to paper).
http://imageshack.com/a/img537/3094/Pel3Uy.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img912/7762/HRfDCb.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img674/3545/y7hLV8.jpg

As a sort of thank you to everybody who's been following this build I've decided to hold a small giveaway too! Up for grabs are an XSPC Raystorm CPU block (new and unused, even has the plastic peeling still on the copper side) and a Coolermaster Nepton 280l closed loop CPU cooler (kindly sent to me by Coolermaster EU).

To enter is simple, following very much on the theme set out by user Rakior in his fantastic desk build (seriously, check that out), simply ask a question and state which prize you'd be interested in. For the sake of variety, try to have a look to see if your question has already been answered in the thread before though. It can be about the build, modding in general, food (oh yes that's a good one), hobbies whatever, but a little relevance would be nice.

I'll be looking through and answering anything as we go along. I'll pick the winners randomly so as to remain fair. It's open worldwide, but if the shipping is excessive you may have to chip in on that front. Remember that this will be open across here, Linus Tech Tips and Bit-Tech, again out of fairness. Good luck and thanks for looking!
http://imageshack.com/a/img673/5413/5dy0ED.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img746/8209/zxamBl.jpg


----------



## MunneY

So glad they got you hooked up. I've been talking to them about a project I want to do, and they have been AWESOME!

Some of my elements are kinda based off yours, well, 1 very specific part :-D

Can't wait to see what it looks like when you finish. Pictures look great man!


----------



## mAs81

Parvum system sure does beautiful work!!The pictures look great!!

Now with the new lighter design,how heavy do you hope it to be,together with the briefcase?

Thank you for an awesome giveaway too








I'd love to win the AIO cooler,so that I can use my H75 in a future build,but to tell you the truth,the eye candy is more than satisfying


----------



## Zero4549

Question: What does a "case" (acrylic... thing?) like that cost, including material, shipping, and fabrication? I'd love to do something similar at some point.

Tough choice between the waterblock and the AIO, but ultimately I suppose the AIO will be useful more frequently, so I'll sign up for that one.

Glad to see you are still working on this!


----------



## Bazerka

Man I wish Parvum had a US branch. I love the stuff they do, and the work they have been putting in.


----------



## sadeter

Is the black part of the new design just a layer of vinyl or a thin piece of plexi?

Genuinely wanted to ask the question anyway, but if I'm somehow lucky enough to have my number drawn the Nepton would be kinda cool.


----------



## imersa

Really happy with the results, photos look great. What is the stand you are using there?


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> So glad they got you hooked up. I've been talking to them about a project I want to do, and they have been AWESOME!
> 
> Some of my elements are kinda based off yours, well, 1 very specific part :-D
> 
> Can't wait to see what it looks like when you finish. Pictures look great man!


Thanks man! Ooh that sounds exciting, I've always thought (especially since the legendary Project Darkblade) machining parts for projects is cool in general, looking forward to seeing more of this.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Parvum system sure does beautiful work!!The pictures look great!!
> 
> Now with the new lighter design,how heavy do you hope it to be,together with the briefcase?
> 
> Thank you for an awesome giveaway too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to win the AIO cooler,so that I can use my H75 in a future build,but to tell you the truth,the eye candy is more than satisfying


Truthfully, I have no idea about the total weight really. It'll still be heavy as that's just watercooling in general, but the acrylic plate now weighs less than a typical mid-tower, which for me is a big deal. I'll be sure to do a proper weigh-in once it's finished.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Question: What does a "case" (acrylic... thing?) like that cost, including material, shipping, and fabrication? I'd love to do something similar at some point.
> 
> Tough choice between the waterblock and the AIO, but ultimately I suppose the AIO will be useful more frequently, so I'll sign up for that one.
> 
> Glad to see you are still working on this!


Depends a lot on the size and complexity really. A lot of places use really heavy duty machines that have a smaller cutting area instead, so the cost can increase if you need larger machinery. But in my case it was just north of the £200 mark, which I think is pretty good, similar to a high end case.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazerka*
> 
> Man I wish Parvum had a US branch. I love the stuff they do, and the work they have been putting in.


Yeah you can tell how busy they are when you chat to them, maybe one day they'll expand across the pond? Who knows?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sadeter*
> 
> Is the black part of the new design just a layer of vinyl or a thin piece of plexi?
> 
> Genuinely wanted to ask the question anyway, but if I'm somehow lucky enough to have my number drawn the Nepton would be kinda cool.


It's a layer of 5mm matte black acrylic, the same kind that Parvum uses for their cases (makes sense given it's from their stock rofl).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> Really happy with the results, photos look great. What is the stand you are using there?


Good to see you popping by









The stand is one I made from two layers of 5mm matte black acrylic and a layer of 10mm polycarbonate. Basically made a sandwich and cut it them out with a jigsaw, then lots of sanding. It's designed specifically to fit this project, works remarkably well actually.


----------



## dirty elf

Awesome, glad to see this build revived!

I didnt see anywhere is this log what the overall dimensions were?

I would really enjoy that AIO cooler!


----------



## VSG

Good pics! I definitely need to check out vinyl myself. A white/black cloth backdrop is great for reviews but I like what you can B Neg are getting with vinyl.


----------



## morencyam

Amazing work.

Did you post this on reddit recently? I think I saw it this morning when I was browsing while having my morning coffee.
I could definitely put that Coolermaster AIO to good use


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirty elf*
> 
> Awesome, glad to see this build revived!
> 
> I didnt see anywhere is this log what the overall dimensions were?
> 
> I would really enjoy that AIO cooler!


Overall the dimensions are 550x480x100mm, so quite large really as I've kept things planar.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Good pics! I definitely need to check out vinyl myself. A white/black cloth backdrop is great for reviews but I like what you can B Neg are getting with vinyl.


I'm actually just using paper currently, can't quite afford to pick up a vinyl backing right now. I've taken other pictures using it before though, found it to be great to work with thanks to how the light scatters a bit better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Amazing work.
> 
> Did you post this on reddit recently? I think I saw it this morning when I was browsing while having my morning coffee.
> I could definitely put that Coolermaster AIO to good use


I did indeed! Posted it to both /r/wartercooling and /r/gamingpc, cool to see when communities overlap.

And to everybody, I meant to do an update tonight but threading all those holes took much longer than expected. I'll put some progress up tomorrow, it's coming along well


----------



## VSG

Good to know. I like cloth a lot, but the folds never go away fully and get dirty quick too.


----------



## nismoskyline

I'm in for the aio
do you like kitkats as much as the guy in your avatar?







(i have no idea where that guy is from so if he's from a show don't be mad pls)
would be really cool to use it in my itx server.


----------



## Kharnak

Amazing build, attention to detail is awesome. I love the gold, didn't think I'd actually EVER look at anything gold and think positive thoughts, hahaha!
Sorry about the drop, things happen, especially when you least want it! I had 2x 40inch tv's and my desktop standing on a long table like this and I was in a hurry, stood up too fast and accidentally kicked the table.. everything flipped... thankfully nothing happened except a dent in the metal in one of the screens.. I know how it feels to mess up like that, hah.

Though, not exactly my cup of tea, if I were to buy ITX, it'd be to go down in size as much as possible, like super compact I guess. But hmm, I guess you can't really show off a compact PC, it would be like looking at one of those zotac zbox/brick things... hm...

Anyways, my only question is: Why did you opt for ITX instead of mATX? Surely you could fit a more logical choice of motherboard into the design, somehow? I guess one way would be to not use a SATA SSD, and use an M.2 SSD you could just plug into the mobo, move around a few things, etc, or perhaps stack them even? I don't know, still in my opinion the best case "mod" out there! I don't like when people take existing cases and layouts and barely change the core, only a few design tweaks... so this is a 9.5/10 for me, I have no doubt if you started earlier/had more time, it would eventually become a 10/10! So many things you can customize, so little time!









I'd gladly take the Nepton 280L for a new build I was going to make for my girlfriend, she's scared of water cooling. 10/10 present.


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Good to know. I like cloth a lot, but the folds never go away fully and get dirty quick too.


Yeah the folds can get really annoying, that's the main reason why I went with paper this time over cloth. Saying that, paper scuffs up really easily and and fluid leaves horrid splotches. Vinyl is just so much more hassle free, although it you do accidentally put a crease in it, it's even worse than cloth to deal with.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismoskyline*
> 
> I'm in for the aio
> do you like kitkats as much as the guy in your avatar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i have no idea where that guy is from so if he's from a show don't be mad pls)
> would be really cool to use it in my itx server.


Hehe, that's actually a Mojang style avatar of myself I made a while back, and later mixed with that handsome superman face meme, the combo was an in joke that my friends and I still chuckle over. Kitkats are pretty awesome, especially the chunky variety, and ESPECIALLY the über chunky variety:



Yes that's me 5 years ago holding a giant Kitkat. I used to make cakes on commission (this is before the baking fad, got to have some hipster cred) and so my friend was secretly hoping I'd make a cool one for his 18th birthday celebration. I decided that I would instead tell him that I was busy on the night before the party meaning I couldn't make a cake. Which is true, I didn't make a cake.

To make the kitkat I vacuum formed a mould around a two large MDF blocks with the kitkat logo laser cut in. Then it was just a matter of tempering 7kg of milk chocolate and adding good kilo of wafer to the mould. The wrapper I had printed on an A0 sheet of photopaper at the school art department. All in all it was a success, just wish I'd had a better camera at the time to take photos with (used my phone instead).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kharnak*
> 
> Amazing build, attention to detail is awesome. I love the gold, didn't think I'd actually EVER look at anything gold and think positive thoughts, hahaha!
> Sorry about the drop, **** happens, especially when you least want it! I had 2x 40inch tv's and my desktop standing on a long table like this and I was in a hurry, stood up too fast and accidentally kicked the table.. everything flipped... thank F* god nothing happened except a dent in the metal in one of the screens.. I know how it feels to mess up like that, hah.
> 
> Though, not exactly my cup of tea, if I were to buy ITX, it'd be to go down in size as much as possible, like super compact I guess. But hmm, I guess you can't really show off a compact PC, it would be like looking at one of those zotac zbox/brick things... hm...
> 
> Anyways, my only question is: Why did you opt for ITX instead of mATX? Surely you could fit a more logical choice of motherboard into the design, somehow? I guess one way would be to not use a SATA SSD, and use an M.2 SSD you could just plug into the mobo, move around a few things, etc, or perhaps stack them even? I don't know, still in my opinion the best case "mod" out there! I don't like when people take existing cases and layouts and barely change the core, only a few design tweaks... so this is a 9.5/10 for me, I have no doubt if you started earlier/had more time, it would eventually become a 10/10! So many things you can customize, so little time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd gladly take the Nepton 280L for a new build I was going to make for my girlfriend, she's scared of water cooling. 10/10 present.


Man that was a close one! I remember going to a friend's place for a LAN when I was 15 and he managed to tip the plasma forwards onto the floor, striking the edge of the stand int he process, was a complete wipeout. I still have no clue why he decided to tilt the tv forwards to get a better view of the connectors rather than simply go behind the thing (there was room).

I chose ITX as really there's no need for anything else in this rig. This rig is destined for a friend who only games at 1080p, and mostly games like WoW and League. We'll occasionally play more demanding titles, but power isn't that necessary. What he did want though, was a balls to the wall crazy build that he would be proud to own and care for. He's good with computers, just not that coordinated when it comes to fabricating things or CAD work, so he asked if I could help him out. I did think briefly about going with a bigger mobo, but if there's only one graphics card being used, there isn't much point.

At the time when the parts were bought M.2 wasn't available and M-SATA wasn't a common feature either. He doesn't need network, sound or RAID cards so the extra expansion slots are a bit pointless. I also didn't want to burden him with the potential issues of an SLI/Crossfire setup using extenders. Whilst they can work, they're not as stable. I might be okay with doing it for myself, but it didn't seem fair to lump him with something that may not work properly.

However, I do plan on making a sequel to this one for myself some day. I'm roughly planning things atm, but the layout is radically different, plus it will feature many of the things you mentioned. I love the idea of the tiny M.2 SSD sitting behind the mobo PCB, I'll definitely be making use of that as soon as I can in a build, hate the trailing SATA cables, both power and data.

*UPDATE!*

Ahh it feels good to be able to say those words again in earnest.

This is what I wanted to post yesterday but didn't have time to finish. I spent the best part of last night and a fair bit of today tapping all the holes (despite removing so many, there are still a lot) and prepping the o-rings. They're now in and sealed, ready for testing. It's one of those updates that doesn't look particularly impressive, but takes a while.

Before I take the old one apart, I figured that my previous photo didn't really show the damage properly.
http://imageshack.com/a/img904/7871/MJdkSh.jpg

All **** and span.
http://imageshack.com/a/img673/8561/ZKuCF3.jpg


----------



## Kharnak

Damn, it just keeps getting better and better. And with the mention of a sequel for this, I'm really excited to see what you can think of! Haha! WOOO!
Also for some weird reason, I'm craving chocolate now...

And thank you, I think I just got an idea that would make my project possible.


----------



## mAs81

That acrylic panel looks good








Keep it up!


----------



## REAPER XD

Nice to have updates again! So stoked to see final product. I would love the Nepton for the computer I plan to build for my little sister, (not so little anymore though.. was quite some time ago







). Would be perfect. Cant wait to see the next update.


----------



## imersa

AH I for one know how much work a small update like that actually is.

Great job!


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kharnak*
> 
> Damn, it just keeps getting better and better. And with the mention of a sequel for this, I'm really excited to see what you can think of! Haha! WOOO!
> Also for some weird reason, I'm craving chocolate now...
> 
> And thank you, I think I just got an idea that would make my project possible.


Hehe, you may have to wait a while for the seqeul mind, got a load of things planned for the interim (including a granite/marble PC)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> That acrylic panel looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it up!


Cheers!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> Nice to have updates again! So stoked to see final product. I would love the Nepton for the computer I plan to build for my little sister, (not so little anymore though.. was quite some time ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Would be perfect. Cant wait to see the next update.


Yeah it's been far too long hasn't it? Feels great knowing completion is once again within sight.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> AH I for one know how much work a small update like that actually is.
> 
> Great job!


Thanks Justin! Yeah it's a lot of holes, and fairly laborious work too, not a fan of how the swarf/dust can easily compact and block the threads either. Still, it's all out of the way now meaning I can concentrate on more enjoyable bits.


----------



## MakiRole

*UPDATE!*

So today I finished off everything I needed for the block to function, and did a test fill. IT WAS A SUCCESS! Not a single leak and unlike the last version, the air filtered out of the loop really quickly. You'll obviously still be able to see all the little clinging bubbles here, but that's because it had only been running for an hour or so. I used blue because it's a strong dye that's easy to see. I'd have had to use pretty much the whole bottle of yellow to be able to see anything at all. I'm also going to order some special washers tomorrow to replace the standard ones I'm using currently, I'll take some photos when they arrive, you may approve of them.

http://imageshack.com/a/img633/8555/jdbnAt.jpg


----------



## MunneY

Looks good man... Did you get custom o-rings made?


----------



## morencyam

that reservoir area looks incredible. amazing work


----------



## Wolfsbora

I am quite subbed. A very serious subbing is occurring right now.


----------



## nismoskyline

looking great! i can't wait to see it finished


----------



## Bazerka

Holy. Crap. That looks amazing o.o


----------



## Ghoxt

Incredible! brilliant work


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Looks good man... Did you get custom o-rings made?


Naa just made them myself from stock O-ring cord. They're actually very simple to make, you just need to be careful and accurate with the seams. It's literally just a case of cutting some cord and super gluing it together.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> that reservoir area looks incredible. amazing work


Thanks, should look even better with the correct coolant and the front panel on!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I am quite subbed. A very serious subbing is occurring right now.


**Subbing intensifies**
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismoskyline*
> 
> looking great! i can't wait to see it finished


You and me both, it's steadily getting there though, may even be done by next week if things go smoothly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazerka*
> 
> Holy. Crap. That looks amazing o.o











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghoxt*
> 
> Incredible! brilliant work


Thanks Ghoxt!


----------



## MakiRole

*UPDATE!*

So today I got all the mounts in for the hardware, along with cleaning out the inside of the waterblock in preparation for filling. I'll be working on the tubing tomorrow, along with maybe the wiring. Speaking of which, I had the rather unpleasant task of drilling a 22mm hole through the block so that I could add the on/off switch, was a little nerve wracking to say the least. Still, it went smoothly, the list of things left to do is slowly shrinking :rock:
http://imageshack.com/a/img540/6608/ZXVUJp.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img673/222/BIi4xi.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img633/8718/JLsu8D.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img901/9464/aqsnpy.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img673/5282/DZrloT.jpg


----------



## shinji2k




----------



## Wiz766

Oh my oh my.


----------



## offroadz

wow amazing!


----------



## mAs81

it looks great man,kudos!!


----------



## Zero4549

So beautiful. You do great work.


----------



## Jakewat

Amazing work, can't wait to see those runs in and filled up!

Also, just a little off topic, I'm interested in getting some custom acrylic pieces made myself and have contacted Parvum for some information. Can I just ask, how busy are they with orders and emails/ when do they usually reply, as I know they are just a small business with a small workforce. Maybe @imersa could provide some info on this.


----------



## d3daiM

absolutely incredible work


----------



## dirty elf

how is the psu mounted to the acrylic?

looks AWESOME by the way


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinji2k*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Oh my oh my.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offroadz*
> 
> wow amazing!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> it looks great man,kudos!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> So beautiful. You do great work.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3daiM*
> 
> absolutely incredible work


Thanks everybody!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakewat*
> 
> Amazing work, can't wait to see those runs in and filled up!
> 
> Also, just a little off topic, I'm interested in getting some custom acrylic pieces made myself and have contacted Parvum for some information. Can I just ask, how busy are they with orders and emails/ when do they usually reply, as I know they are just a small business with a small workforce. Maybe @imersa could provide some info on this.


Won't be long now, just finished up the tubing, so a leak test is certainly going to be in order.

It depends really. They dealt with my request pretty quickly, despite some setbacks from the acrylic supplier. My model itself I sent fully prepped with all the necessary files, so I imagine they were able to get onto the tool pathing quite quickly. I think Justin will only confirm how busy they are currently, certainly that's the impression I received, which is why I'm very thankful they managed to turn around these parts so quickly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirty elf*
> 
> how is the psu mounted to the acrylic?
> 
> looks AWESOME by the way


Mostly via the machined slot that props it in place, the majority of the weight rests on there, spreading the load. At the top I made a small bracket from aluminium L section which screws into the plate and the PSU, this adds the final strength and stops it from falling out when tipped.

*UPDATE!*

Been working on the tubing, which I must admit took much longer than I expected. I have a small graveyard of 90 degree bends that weren't quite right now, didn't want to have the faintest bit of kink in any of them. Turns out the thin walled acrylic tubing kinks far more easily than the thicker stuff I used to use.

I also shortened the wiring on the pump itself, little job but it makes a bit difference to the overall look on the back. Just a case of taking it apart, shortening, sleeving, drilling a larger hole and putting everything back in. Swapped the molex connector too, the translucent one that comes with the pump simply had to go.

My fingers are a little numb from all the tightening, but things seem pretty solid. Looking to get the remainder of the wiring and a leak test done over the next couple of days!
http://imageshack.com/a/img745/5282/brsJSn.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img538/8184/ax5tdj.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img537/4884/YfczHw.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img746/886/4uyaaD.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img540/738/27aMDA.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img538/1680/GEKngX.jpg


----------



## MunneY




----------



## MakiRole

Cheers MunneY!

So I've gone and ordered some more coolant so I can experiment with things a bit. There will hopefully be some really cool things that I can imagine you'll rather like, assuming they turn out how I'd like them to.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakiRole*
> 
> Cheers MunneY!
> 
> So I've gone and ordered some more coolant so I can experiment with things a bit. There will hopefully be some really cool things that I can imagine you'll rather like, assuming they turn out how I'd like them to.


Interested to see this. I love off the wall builds, as you can see. Glad Justin and PS took care of ya


----------



## mAs81

Can't wait to see it filled


----------



## Wiz766

I dont know if I can drool any more


----------



## d3daiM

Very inspiring. Gotta say that this build came out perfectly dude. Job well done.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Looking great!


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Interested to see this. I love off the wall builds, as you can see. Glad Justin and PS took care of ya


Yeah they really did a grand job, can't fault the machining at all, plus it was handled so quickly!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Can't wait to see it filled


Then have I got a treat in store for you...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> I dont know if I can drool any more


Let's see about that shall we?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3daiM*
> 
> Very inspiring. Gotta say that this build came out perfectly dude. Job well done.


She ain't done yet, on the very last few steps though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Looking great!


Thanks James! Love how Warfare has turned out, it's a real beauty. That Aurora 2 coolant just fits the colours so well. I tried some out for this build but the shimmer isn't strong enough against the yellow, made it look a bit weird rather than exciting.
UPDATE!

Armed with 2 gallons of distilled water, I decided to have a go at playing with the coolants. To be honest, it sounds more exciting than it was as I found the coolant colour I wanted pretty fast. It's very similar to sunset yellow, I would have picked that exact one up were it in stock. Any more orange didn't look yellow enough, any less looked a bit anaemic.

You may also notice that I picked up some Aurora 2 concentrate. Unfortunately it looks rubbish in the shade of yellow I'm looking to use, not nearly enough contrast. It's great for deep colours like punchy blue, red, green or even black, but light yellow just looked like urine really. I was about to take a photo for you but in an effort to darken it a bit, I added half a drop of red. Well that took over making it a vivid orange, again, not very interesting photo wise there. I'll probably use it in a future project, IMO Aurora can look damn fantastic in the right colour and setting.

She's all filled up now. I'm really pleased without how easy this build is to fill and drain. I'll go over the details of the systems in a big update in a few days.
http://imageshack.com/a/img913/365/mxDxrB.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img661/5291/cLNOIW.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img673/710/VKKAi9.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img674/2473/s3Cw6e.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img633/3964/xHEiFD.jpg
Tomorrow I'll try and get all the wiring done and hopefully the last few details on the flight case too!


----------



## Wiz766

Oh my that is wild!


----------



## Wolfsbora

Well done, man!! This is an amazing build.


----------



## Gilles3000

Man, this is absolutely stunning.









How am I ever going to choose for this month's MOTM...


----------



## MunneY

Wow dude...

just wow.


----------



## VSG

Tremendous stuff as always. I can smell the end coming real soon to one of the most inspiring works I have ever seen- right from the day I saw the render on Reddit and shared it here


----------



## mAs81

It really looks tons better than I expected!
Very well done


----------



## Bart

Subbed over here too!


----------



## TheDarkLord100

WOW

I have a friend that will you pay you WHATEVER YOU WANT for that thing


----------



## MakiRole

Sorry for taking a while to respond, I have a habit of posting the updates right before I go to bed...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Oh my that is wild!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Well done, man!! This is an amazing build.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Wow dude...
> 
> just wow.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> It really looks tons better than I expected!
> Very well done


Thanks guys!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Man, this is absolutely stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How am I ever going to choose for this month's MOTM...


Aye it's going to be a tense competition once more, there are a lot of top notch builds in there this month.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Tremendous stuff as always. I can smell the end coming real soon to one of the most inspiring works I have ever seen- right from the day I saw the render on Reddit and shared it here


Kind words man, thank you! Haha I remember the post you mean, I had completely forgotten again that it was you who posted it (in the watercooling thread wasn't it?). I have a habit of reverse googling my main images to see if anybody's using them nefariously, saw the OCN link and was pleasantly surprised to see it had been noticed








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Subbed over here too!


No such thing as too many places eh?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDarkLord100*
> 
> WOW
> 
> I have a friend that will you pay you WHATEVER YOU WANT for that thing


Haha, sadly I would have a friend who'd be bitterly disappointed if this didn't end up with him. He's been supporting the build from day one and is the reason I could afford to do it properly.


----------



## VSG

Oh yeah, reverse Google image search for a vanity boost is a must-do


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Oh yeah, reverse Google image search for a vanity boost is a must-do


Well, let's be honest it's always a little satisfying to find out people have been sharing your work. But more seriously it does mean I can find out when people like these jokers: http://arctech.in/about/ steal your content and try to use it to mislead people into believing that they've made it. Seen it happen to a fair few people now, although generally with less recognisable rigs to make it easier to get away with.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakiRole*
> 
> Well, let's be honest it's always a little satisfying to find out people have been sharing your work. But more seriously it does mean I can find out when people like these jokers: http://arctech.in/about/ steal your content and try to use it to mislead people into believing that they've made it. Seen it happen to a fair few people now, although generally with less recognisable rigs to make it easier to get away with.


Thats why you gotta watermark all your pictures... Sucks though!

I've never had one that people wanted to steal though LOL


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Thats why you gotta watermark all your pictures... Sucks though!
> 
> I've never had one that people wanted to steal though LOL


Yeah watermarking can help as it does deter the lazy people who'll simply go look for something else. But then again, most watermarks are very easy to remove unless they're very intrusive, in which case I wouldn't want to use it anyway. I'll probably be looking to think of a decent method for my next project's photos.

Thing is, usually the rigs at risk of having images stolen are the middle of the road ones. Bigger mods tend to be too recognisable, so they're avoided. You'd be hard pressed to get away with using images from this log or James' final pics in Warfare just because they're too easy to spot. Take, however, a more standard WC build in say a 760T with some Corsair braided cables and you'd be set, very hard to spot indeed.


----------



## VSG

That won't help much to be honest, people always find ways around it.


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> That won't help much to be honest, people always find ways around it.


Very true, but I imagine it does help a bit to dissuade the lazier ones. After all, why bother editing out a watermark when you can just grab a picture from another build instead?


----------



## dirty elf

that coolant looks like orange juice


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirty elf*
> 
> that coolant looks like orange juice


Good enough to drink eh?

*MEGA UPDATE!*

Well this is it folks. It's been one hell of a journey with many ups and downs (some seriously low points), but I wouldn't trade it away lightly. The amount of support this build has garnered from the community has been astounding, finally winning a Bit-Tech MotM being the icing on a rather rich chocolate cake indeed.

I'd like to thank everybody who's followed this build from the start, along with everybody who joined along the way. Also a big thanks to my sponsors EKWB who provided almost all of the watercooling parts for the build, it certainly would have been a much slower affair without them. I'd also like to thank the team over at Parvum Systems who managed to get a new block made so quickly, and of course a thanks to James (Phame) who made the original one that sadly now sits in my room as a grim reminder of the cost of carelessness.



First up, the final update:

Tidied up all the fan wires, much neater only having one.
http://imageshack.com/a/img674/5026/0e79xo.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img674/2079/Ohds1j.jpg

Felt that the radiator screws needed a bit of sprucing too.
http://imageshack.com/a/img746/574/M3LNRt.jpg

And now for the main event!

http://imageshack.com/a/img661/1458/hsnjnb.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img540/4756/CBVahc.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img540/9606/6KqgBr.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img912/3343/dgDGNB.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img540/5032/PD7MQb.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img909/6137/nOkP1C.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img674/8181/MaRaRE.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img538/62/PETNIX.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img905/6199/1xN3lA.jpg

The rig is all up and running safely. I'd have grabbed a few pics of it pushing some pixels only every place I could use is a bit of a heap right now thanks to trying to frantically finish the build. Going to be a bit of a cleanup job for sure.


----------



## Bazerka

Jeeze! That looks amazing! What fittings did you use with your hard line tubing (im assuming acrylic tubing?). I can't find fittings like that for my tubing... Also what PCIE riser did you use? it looks great!


----------



## Bart

You sir, have done it right! Perfection, right there.


----------



## MunneY




----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Outstanding job!


----------



## offroadz

That is so good its ridiculous, good job!


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazerka*
> 
> Jeeze! That looks amazing! What fittings did you use with your hard line tubing (im assuming acrylic tubing?). I can't find fittings like that for my tubing... Also what PCIE riser did you use? it looks great!


The fittings are EK's HD Adapters, the angled ones are the EK-PSC 90 Degree Adapters. The riser cable is a 3M 500mm one I picked up from Digi-Key, I had to modify it quite a bit to get it to fit in with the build though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> You sir, have done it right! Perfection, right there.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Outstanding job!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offroadz*
> 
> That is so good its ridiculous, good job!


Thanks so much everybody!


----------



## nismoskyline

wow. that is truly amazing work. great job


----------



## shinji2k

*sigh*

It's looks OK... I guess.










Well done, Maki!









After this and Vesper I expect to see more cool stuff out of you in the future!


----------



## DzillaXx

Shouldn't the fans on the rad be gold as well?

Otherwise, Looks GREAT!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Turned out awesome man!


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> Shouldn't the fans on the rad be gold as well?
> 
> Otherwise, Looks GREAT!


I think it looks amazing as is, golden fans would be a little too much imo.


----------



## kaistledine

Well done !


----------



## dirty elf

simply amazing


----------



## RagingCain

Well done, looks great!


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinji2k*
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> It's looks OK... I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done, Maki!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After this and Vesper I expect to see more cool stuff out of you in the future!


As I mentioned on Bit, I've got a few things planned that should be a lot of fun indeed.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> Shouldn't the fans on the rad be gold as well?
> 
> Otherwise, Looks GREAT!


As was said, it would just be too much. I did think about it, but it would be such a massive block of gold, plus gold paint isn't quite the same shade as the real gold which I have elsewhere. I quite like the small accents that the gold screws add over there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Turned out awesome man!


Thanks James! This is looking to be a really intense Mod of the Month this November, a lot of very high calibre builds in there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismoskyline*
> 
> wow. that is truly amazing work. great job


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaistledine*
> 
> Well done !


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirty elf*
> 
> simply amazing


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Well done, looks great!


Thanks everybody!
*SEMI-UPDATE!*

So I re-edited the photos to be more in line with what I actually wanted. Personally I think they're much better now, although obviously that's down to personal preference.
http://imageshack.com/a/img743/2820/4OHOmT.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img745/466/54wUOi.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img674/8259/sLCFij.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img673/9166/4mfn8y.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img674/6448/kFWK6Q.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img661/6417/dizKTJ.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img540/2515/5ob2ma.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img908/7374/DL8Rn2.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img673/5930/QgsJJr.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img538/8413/0fslpM.jpg


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakiRole*
> 
> As was said, it would just be too much. I did think about it, but it would be such a massive block of gold, plus gold paint isn't quite the same shade as the real gold which I have elsewhere. I quite like the small accents that the gold screws add over there.


Again, Great job!

But I liked the paint job you did on the fan in the PSU.

Personally I think it the fans on the Rad would look good in the same gold color. But Would also need Black Metal Grills to go over the fans, IMO. Fan Grills shaped like the one on the PSU would make it pop.


----------



## K4IKEN

Looks awesome bud!


----------



## lowfat

Brilliant.


----------



## vicirenai

Now you just need a classy way to carry around peripherals









I look forward to the day that watercooled portable desktop grade PCs replace laptops, beauuuutiful build btw


----------



## timerwin63

OH MY GOD, IT'S DONE!!!! *proceeds to squeal like a little girl*


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Dayum that's awesome, great work dude


----------



## mAs81

Really beautifully done , kudos !!








So how much difficult is it for you to carry it around safely ?


----------



## imersa

Awesome work mate. Really love the project, concept to finish.
Did she go to the ball?


----------



## MakiRole

Sorry for taking so long to get back to everybody. I've just been kept so busy with family (the run up to Christmas is always a troublesome time).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> Again, Great job!
> 
> But I liked the paint job you did on the fan in the PSU.
> 
> Personally I think it the fans on the Rad would look good in the same gold color. But Would also need Black Metal Grills to go over the fans, IMO. Fan Grills shaped like the one on the PSU would make it pop.


That's an interesting idea actually. I may experiment with it for the eventual sequel. I still think it just would have been a tad too much for this build, it's very easy to take a theme too far and I think the fans would have pushed it just over the edge.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K4IKEN*
> 
> Looks awesome bud!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Brilliant.


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vicirenai*
> 
> Now you just need a classy way to carry around peripherals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to the day that watercooled portable desktop grade PCs replace laptops, beauuuutiful build btw


Actually, I _have_ made it so that the case fits the keyboard, mouse and the stand in the lid. Sadly the monitor doesn't fit though, would have started making things rather too deep.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> OH MY GOD, IT'S DONE!!!! *proceeds to squeal like a little girl*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Dayum that's awesome, great work dude


Cheers guys!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Really beautifully done , kudos !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how much difficult is it for you to carry it around safely ?


Not so much difficult as simply heavy. I was always expecting it to weight a lot though thanks to the chassis construction and the fact that WC gear simply weighs a fair bit. I wish I had a suitable set of scales to measure it for you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> Awesome work mate. Really love the project, concept to finish.
> Did she go to the ball?


Thanks Justin! Sadly Cinderella missed the carriage







Had a family event to attend to that I couldn't miss, I'm hoping to book up in advance for i54 though. Hopefully should have some more stuff to display by then too.

Also, since everybody's doing it, if you did like the project, head on over to the Mod of the Month page and show your support!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1521949/ocn-mod-of-the-month-november-2014-sponsored-class-voting-now-live

It's a seriously tough month once again with some great projects, so I'll be needing every vote you can spare.


----------



## Triniboi82

Great builds this month but this one is definitely a unique masterpiece. You got my vote, congrats on the build.


----------



## Bart

Got my vote too, and this month it was a very difficult decision! Such nice builds this month, but this one comes out tops for me.


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Great builds this month but this one is definitely a unique masterpiece. You got my vote, congrats on the build.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Got my vote too, and this month it was a very difficult decision! Such nice builds this month, but this one comes out tops for me.


Thanks guys, I really appreciate your support







I must admit I was a little surprised when I checked the voting this morning, the build appears to have gained a fair bit of support overnight. Just goes to show how things can change on a sixpence in this contest.


----------



## MakiRole

It seems that Loramentum has been featured by Asus NA on their facebook page!

https://www.facebook.com/asus.n.america?fref=nf


----------



## REAPER XD

An Australian store called PCCaseGear also featured you!

https://www.facebook.com/pccasegear/photos/a.223226247693293.70756.216775698338348/991490370866873/?type=1&theater


----------



## mgrande465

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> An Australian store called PCCaseGear also featured you!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pccasegear/photos/a.223226247693293.70756.216775698338348/991490370866873/?type=1&theater


My favorite place to buy computer parts!


----------



## NoGuts

WoW! is all I can say.


----------



## mAs81

Congrats on winning the MOTM,you certainly deserve it


----------



## Bart

Indeed, and a tough choice it was this month, but Loramentum definitely deserved to win IMO.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Congrats dawg


----------



## GrimDoctor

Congratulations, what an awesome and creative build!


----------



## TRusselo

friggin amazing!!..

two questions. where did you get the shielded pci-e x16 ribbon cable? ive seen the cheapies on ebay before....
and.. what did you put on the pci ribbon to dress it up? is that carbon fiber tape?


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Should of widened the fins for the blocks, then added some Gold Schlauger for the coolant. At least you'd get the gold flakes floating around for the cool factor.

On a serious note, nice looking build... Back when I started my recent build, I thought about doing a desk build like that, but it would have been too expensive with the thick acrylic slab, milling, and support structure with the same kind of milling done to the legs.


----------



## catbuster

Congratz


----------



## DVIELIS

CAD pics are amazing! Where did you get the component models? Making them by hand would take so much time


----------



## sunset1

That is one build that I would really like to see in person. Especially due to the attention to detail.
I had started collecting some gold parts that I had happened across on ocn marketplace.. an ek cpu block for instance but once I started to install it.. I couldn't. It was meant for something better than I was working on.
I am amazed at some of the older ddr2 motherboards and the quality of parts reminds me more of artwork and less of production piece hardware.

In my book when working hardware is built in a way that resembles art you have achieved a goal that not many reach. I think it would be cool just to have a photo of the cad drawings on the wall much less the real thing. :>








Seriously that is one incredible build.
Congrats.
Sunset1


----------



## REAPER XD

Just realised something, how doesn't air from the res go up into or through out the other tubes when its in transport or being carried around?


----------



## Crouch

Wow, that is just simply beautiful. Congrats, you really deserve it


----------



## shinji2k

Wow, I figured you would win but that was an impressive lead. Congrats!


----------



## MakiRole

Holy schmoly that's a lot of comments and congratulations! Let's work through them eh?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuts*
> 
> WoW! is all I can say.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Congrats on winning the MOTM,you certainly deserve it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Indeed, and a tough choice it was this month, but Loramentum definitely deserved to win IMO.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations, what an awesome and creative build!


Thanks so much everybody!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Congrats dawg


Cheers James, can't wait to see what you put out next! Warfare was really beautiful, love all the gold accents.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRusselo*
> 
> friggin amazing!!..
> 
> two questions. where did you get the shielded pci-e x16 ribbon cable? ive seen the cheapies on ebay before....
> and.. what did you put on the pci ribbon to dress it up? is that carbon fiber tape?


'ere you go: http://www.digikey.co.uk/catalog/en/partgroup/pci-express/30025

As to dressing it up, I simply used some carbon dinoc on the main ribbion section. The ends I painted matte black and on the GPU side I made a small cover from some matte black acrylic. Little things but IMO they made a big difference. Plastidip would probably look good too whilst remaining nice and flexible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> Should of widened the fins for the blocks, then added some Gold Schlauger for the coolant. At least you'd get the gold flakes floating around for the cool factor.
> 
> On a serious note, nice looking build... Back when I started my recent build, I thought about doing a desk build like that, but it would have been too expensive with the thick acrylic slab, milling, and support structure with the same kind of milling done to the legs.


Haha that would be a pretty cool effect. It's actually not that dissimilar to what I tried doing with some Aurora 2, unfortunately the colour wasn't strong enough









As for a desk, yeah that would be some serious work. I've been considering the same thing too, although it'll have to wait for a few years until I've settled down a bit more. Sounds like an awesome idea if you ever get round to doing it though. Heck you could simply implement elements of it into a different design to increase the feasibility a bit?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Congratz


Cheers dude!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DVIELIS*
> 
> CAD pics are amazing! Where did you get the component models? Making them by hand would take so much time


All made from scratch! They actually didn't take as long as I expected. I budgeted a day for each of the main components (read evening after work) like the GPU/CPU blocks or PSU, and 3 days for the motherboard. That way things didn't become too boring. I can spend days creating something new, but only so much time recreating an existing object, I find it quite draining at times.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunset1*
> 
> That is one build that I would really like to see in person. Especially due to the attention to detail.
> I had started collecting some gold parts that I had happened across on ocn marketplace.. an ek cpu block for instance but once I started to install it.. I couldn't. It was meant for something better than I was working on.
> I am amazed at some of the older ddr2 motherboards and the quality of parts reminds me more of artwork and less of production piece hardware.
> 
> In my book when working hardware is built in a way that resembles art you have achieved a goal that not many reach. I think it would be cool just to have a photo of the cad drawings on the wall much less the real thing. :>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously that is one incredible build.
> Congrats.
> Sunset1


Thanks man, high praise indeed. If you can ever find the time to pop over to an iSeries LAN in the UK, I'll likely be bringing this baby along. Really looking forward to April so that people can get a good look at it in the flesh. As for the gold, bah JUST DOOOOOOIIIT! It's such an underused combo IMO despite there now being so many parts available, almost all the builds I have seen with it have been stunners though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> Just realised something, how doesn't air from the res go up into or through out the other tubes when its in transport or being carried around?


Actually it does move around the loop a little, but here's how I've combated it. For a start, the case itself travels vertically remember, a bit like a briefcase, meaning the rig is upright inside. To add to that, I designed it so that the reservoir inlet is offset from the outlet, meaning that the air bleeds out of the loop very quickly. It only took 15 minutes or so to bleed out after the initial filling, so you could comfortably have it up and running straight away after unpacking it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinji2k*
> 
> Wow, I figured you would win but that was an impressive lead. Congrats!


I must admit I'm rather surprised myself by the lead. There were some truly excellent mods in there, and judging by the previous competitions I had to reign in any early enthusiasm. It's a bit of a shame that only one build from the lot gets featured on the front, each was so unique and you could tell how much hard work and planning were involved. I'm still getting over how Project Thief is actually done now! That thing was started on the very same day I built my first ever computer, I never would have believed back then I would one day be competing against it in a MotM.


----------



## Infer1or

This build makes me happy. Thank you!


----------



## TRusselo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakiRole*
> 
> 'ere you go: http://www.digikey.co.uk/catalog/en/partgroup/pci-express/30025
> 
> As to dressing it up, I simply used some carbon dinoc on the main ribbion section. The ends I painted matte black and on the GPU side I made a small cover from some matte black acrylic. Little things but IMO they made a big difference. Plastidip would probably look good too whilst remaining nice and flexible.
> Haha that would be a pretty cool effect. It's actually not that dissimilar to what I tried doing with some Aurora 2, unfortunately the colour wasn't strong enough


wow thats a great but expensive cable 60$ for shielded. 10 bucks for ebay crap.. you get what you pay for. will definately get the good one if/when needed.
lol 3m makes everything.


----------



## REAPER XD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakiRole*
> 
> Actually it does move around the loop a little, but here's how I've combated it. For a start, the case itself travels vertically remember, a bit like a briefcase, meaning the rig is upright inside. To add to that, I designed it so that the reservoir inlet is offset from the outlet, meaning that the air bleeds out of the loop very quickly. It only took 15 minutes or so to bleed out after the initial filling, so you could comfortably have it up and running straight away after unpacking it.


Smart! Didn't think of that. Congratulations! Can we get some benchmarks/overclocking/temp results please?


----------



## hello im sean

Functional and a work of art... I am awed.


----------



## MunneY

GGWP Maki... So much win here!

Did you buddy decide to buy it from you... or better yet, can you let it go! LOL


----------



## steezebe

Brilliant! I've got one in the works that is similar to this; you quite beat me to it! Two questions:

1) What type of screws did you use for the acrylic? M4? any specific threading?

2) How far away is the seal from the channels and reservoir? 2-3 mm?


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infer1or*
> 
> This build makes me happy. Thank you!


And that, right there, is the best bit about modding. I'm happy, you're happy WE'RE ALL HAPPY!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRusselo*
> 
> wow thats a great but expensive cable 60$ for shielded. 10 bucks for ebay crap.. you get what you pay for. will definately get the good one if/when needed.
> lol 3m makes everything.


Yeah there doesn't seem to be much middle ground really. I picked up a cheap one at first to try things out, it really did feel cheap though. I'm not sure why I'm still surprised every time I discover a new 3M product range, they really do have their fingers in all the pies.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> Smart! Didn't think of that. Congratulations! Can we get some benchmarks/overclocking/temp results please?


I'll try and grab some when it's next running. They're not particularly special mind as it's a non-overclocked i7 (my sample is just too bad, not even worth OCing) and a standard 290. I could OC them, but I like the reduced noise of having the fans lower, especially since it's all open.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hello im sean*
> 
> Functional and a work of art... I am awed.


Why thank you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> GGWP Maki... So much win here!
> 
> Did you buddy decide to buy it from you... or better yet, can you let it go! LOL


Hehe, I still have it currently as he's not back from uni yet. He's sent the first half of the payment though so that I don't decide to auction it off rofl. Still, it'll be difficult seeing it wander away, given it's spent the last year or so in my home.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steezebe*
> 
> Brilliant! I've got one in the works that is similar to this; you quite beat me to it! Two questions:
> 
> 1) What type of screws did you use for the acrylic? M4? any specific threading?
> 2) How far away is the seal from the channels and reservoir? 2-3 mm?


1) Just plain normal M4, can't list an exact thread sadly as I have no idea. They grip very well and are pretty simple to work with to boot,

2) I gave it a 2mm gap between the O-ring channel and any main channels

Hope that helps!


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakiRole*
> 
> Hehe, I still have it currently as he's not back from uni yet. He's sent the first half of the payment though so that I don't decide to auction it off rofl. Still, it'll be difficult seeing it wander away, given it's spent the last year or so in my home.


Well atleast you know its going to a good home.

BTW... DAT GIF


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> BTW... DAT GIF


Hehe, who knew that Elsa simply could have opened a bespoke electronics store instead of build a palace on the side of a mountain.

Better version with less sparkle:


----------



## mAs81

Or do some LN and sudzero cooling for maximum GHz, lol,


----------



## boredmug

Good lord!! This is the sexiest thing i've ever seen! I clicked on this thread by chance and then proceeded to read through all 28 pages. Would love to see a full tilt crossfire/sli incarnation of this.

YOU ARE MEGA TALENTED!


----------



## EpicPie

@ Maki

Very impressive build, GJ!


----------



## Hukkel

Congrats on winning the MOTM man.


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Or do some LN and sudzero cooling for maximum GHz, lol,


Hehe one day, I've put LN2 overclocking on my bucket list. Makes sense really as I want to use LN2 for ice cream and other stuff, so why not try out some serious OC'ing once I have the kit? It'll give me a bit of time too to get to grips with the finer details, I'm still very much a beginner. Would be handy having power over ice and snow really.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredmug*
> 
> Good lord!! This is the sexiest thing i've ever seen! I clicked on this thread by chance and then proceeded to read through all 28 pages. Would love to see a full tilt crossfire/sli incarnation of this.
> 
> YOU ARE MEGA TALENTED!


Cheers! Glad you liked it, that's a fair bit of content to wade through, at least there was some drama in there too to keep things interesting. It's certainly an idea to go bigger, although I don't know if I'll have the space to accommodate the greater sprawling nature of these sorts of builds. Same reason why I haven't tried a desk yet really.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> @ Maki
> 
> Very impressive build, GJ!


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Congrats on winning the MOTM man.


Thanks duderino!


----------



## boredmug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakiRole*
> 
> Hehe one day, I've put LN2 overclocking on my bucket list. Makes sense really as I want to use LN2 for ice cream and other stuff, so why not try out some serious OC'ing once I have the kit? It'll give me a bit of time too to get to grips with the finer details, I'm still very much a beginner. Would be handy having power over ice and snow really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers! Glad you liked it, that's a fair bit of content to wade through, at least there was some drama in there too to keep things interesting. It's certainly an idea to go bigger, although I don't know if I'll have the space to accommodate the greater sprawling nature of these sorts of builds. Same reason why I haven't tried a desk yet really.
> Thanks!
> Thanks duderino!


Crossfire/Sli Desk would be the ****!


----------



## SEMPERMONSTER

Awesome build dude. I'm thinking about building an acrylic Lan case from scratch. What bolts/rubber washers and drill bits would you recommend as seeing you know your way around it.


----------



## incog

this thing is so, so sick


----------



## MonarchX

OMG - STUNNING. Can you make another one for sales???


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEMPERMONSTER*
> 
> Awesome build dude. I'm thinking about building an acrylic Lan case from scratch. What bolts/rubber washers and drill bits would you recommend as seeing you know your way around it.


To be honest, anything M4 or larger will do bolt wise, ends up being a point about aesthetics really. I wouldn't go smaller than M4 though as the threads can strip a little too easily I've found. For gaskets, I used 3mm O-ring cord and made my own, just take a sharp craft knife and some cyano-acrylate super glue. Drill bit wise, I just used what I have really. I found that bits for metalwork tended to work best as they have a shallower taper that was less aggressive. For larger holes (like 19mm for switches etc) either hole saws or spade bits work well, as to stepped bits. Try to keep RPMs low to avoid sticking and ensure things are lubricated, water works great for this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> this thing is so, so sick


Cheers!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> OMG - STUNNING. Can you make another one for sales???


Haha maybe one day when I have more space to work on this sort of thing more efficiently.


----------



## HoztileManikyn

Awesome build man!


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Holy sweet mother of Zeus... that is one schmexy computer and case. If'n ya don't mind, @MakiRole, I'd like to incorporate elements of this idea into a build of my own. Out of curiosity, what thickness of acrylic did you use on this thing?


----------



## MJB2282

Amazing build drooling over the pics


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoztileManikyn*
> 
> Awesome build man!


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Holy sweet mother of Zeus... that is one schmexy computer and case. If'n ya don't mind, @MakiRole, I'd like to incorporate elements of this idea into a build of my own. Out of curiosity, what thickness of acrylic did you use on this thing?


Haha thanks, I used two 10mm thick layers in a sort of sandwich








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MJB2282*
> 
> Amazing build drooling over the pics


Cheers!

For anybody interested, Loramentum was selected to take part in the 2014 Mod of the Year competition over on Bit-Tech! If you liked the build, come show some support in the voting page. This year looks like the toughest yet, there are some absolutely ludicrous projects on display so every single vote will count!

http://www.bit-tech.net/modding/2014/12/23/bit-tech-mod-of-the-year-2014/1

You get 3 votes for each category, so I urge you to look through all the projects before making any decisions, they all deserve the attention being laid on them.


----------



## Bart

Voted!


----------



## imersa

One of my votes may have been bias towards this project. But regardless of the tiny bit of help we gave, it deserved my vote regardless!


----------



## leedreamer189

Where to buy?


----------



## anti-clockwize

ah man that is such an amazing build, just flicked through all the build images, cool to see the process.

really good work on the planning side of things before the build, and the result is perfect.

i like how you had the central fan gold on the render, it made the radiator stand out but not too much, have you thought about following through on that idea of yours? everything else is beyond expectations after seeing the renders (which was already very high).

Seriously good work, its a detailed work of art. very impressed.


----------



## Dimensive

This is a work of art! I love it and congrats on MOTM!


----------



## Teebs

This project is inspirational! definitely going to be considering some of your techniques for my upcoming project! thanks for the detailed post, and grats on MOTM


----------



## TekWarfare

How did you mount the power supply?


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Voted!


Cheers man, it may not have won but I appreciate all the support it did get.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> One of my votes may have been bias towards this project. But regardless of the tiny bit of help we gave, it deserved my vote regardless!


Thanks dude, one of my votes may also have been in a slightly biased direction too... Loved Magnus, would be great to see in the flesh.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leedreamer189*
> 
> Where to buy?


Where indeed? Maybe one day








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anti-clockwize*
> 
> ah man that is such an amazing build, just flicked through all the build images, cool to see the process.
> 
> really good work on the planning side of things before the build, and the result is perfect.
> 
> i like how you had the central fan gold on the render, it made the radiator stand out but not too much, have you thought about following through on that idea of yours? everything else is beyond expectations after seeing the renders (which was already very high).
> 
> Seriously good work, its a detailed work of art. very impressed.


I did think about it, but after doing some tests I figured it wouldn't quite look right, thanks for the compliments!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> This is a work of art! I love it and congrats on MOTM!


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teebs*
> 
> This project is inspirational! definitely going to be considering some of your techniques for my upcoming project! thanks for the detailed post, and grats on MOTM


Thank you! Looking forward to seeing what parts you decide to use in your own project, always interesting seeing how ideas spread around.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TekWarfare*
> 
> How did you mount the power supply?


I made a mounting bracket out of some 90 degree aluminium section, that then screws into the base and the normal PSU mounting screw points. It's hidden from view under the black front panel.

And to all:

I had wanted to wait a little longer before posting a response really, but there have been quite a few comments so I thought it best to come back a bit early. Why you may ask? Well, since the completion I've been working on upgrading my workstation peripherals, including new desks, keyboard, headphones, DAC, Amplifier and soon a new monitor. I'll be posting some pictures of my updated setup once it's all up and running. If battlestation pics are your thing then you'll be in for a bit of a treat!


----------



## Sky-way

This is my absolute favorite build. It is just stunning, I love the color scheme, the internal reservoir and water lines, everything about it screams class and modern design. Great job man, keep it up and definitely looking forward to seeing more of your builds in the future!


----------



## jodybdesigns

The build is amazing... Pure Beauty...

But those CAD drawings are on another level... I don't know what I enjoyed looking at more, the build itself, or the extreme detail on the CAD lol


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sky-way*
> 
> This is my absolute favorite build. It is just stunning, I love the color scheme, the internal reservoir and water lines, everything about it screams class and modern design. Great job man, keep it up and definitely looking forward to seeing more of your builds in the future!


Thanks Sky-way! Hopefully you'll like my upcoming projects then, should be rather unique to say the least








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodybdesigns*
> 
> The build is amazing... Pure Beauty...
> 
> But those CAD drawings are on another level... I don't know what I enjoyed looking at more, the build itself, or the extreme detail on the CAD lol


Haha I'm surprised with how popular those renders have been. I guess many people didn't expect them to turn into reality eventually, I was certainly doubting it at points.

*What's this? An update of sorts?*

Well I didn't want to end on purely pictures of the rig, how about some of it in use in a battlestation?

Over Christmas I was working on fixing up my peripherals, which had been lagging behind by quite a bit. So I picked up an Asus PB279Q 4k IPS monitor, along with some Beyerdynamic T90 headphones. To drive the cans, I also picked up a Schiit Modi DAC and Asgard II amplifier. The stand I'm using is just a quick thing I made out of some left over 10mm polycarbonate, simple and effective.
http://imageshack.com/a/img537/7928/Cmuxc2.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img538/7459/gbrl1Q.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img911/7227/gXrn80.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img537/8522/4OrNVB.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img538/5396/2dS9Nz.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img540/1239/ExrH50.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img538/397/NFwLQY.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img538/3258/ZAevMO.jpg


----------



## jodybdesigns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakiRole*
> 
> Thanks Sky-way! Hopefully you'll like my upcoming projects then, should be rather unique to say the least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I'm surprised with how popular those renders have been. I guess many people didn't expect them to turn into reality eventually, I was certainly doubting it at points.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *What's this? An update of sorts?*
> 
> 
> 
> Well I didn't want to end on purely pictures of the rig, how about some of it in use in a battlestation?
> 
> Over Christmas I was working on fixing up my peripherals, which had been lagging behind by quite a bit. So I picked up an Asus PB279Q 4k IPS monitor, along with some Beyerdynamic T90 headphones. To drive the cans, I also picked up a Schiit Modi DAC and Asgard II amplifier. The stand I'm using is just a quick thing I made out of some left over 10mm polycarbonate, simple and effective.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img537/7928/Cmuxc2.jpg
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img538/7459/gbrl1Q.jpg
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img911/7227/gXrn80.jpg
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img537/8522/4OrNVB.jpg
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img538/5396/2dS9Nz.jpg
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img540/1239/ExrH50.jpg
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img538/397/NFwLQY.jpg
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img538/3258/ZAevMO.jpg


Please never doubt your skills ago bro, that shizzzz is on *point*.


----------



## Gilles3000

Nice setup man, funny how Loramentum matches the DeWalt gear








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodybdesigns*
> 
> Please never doubt your skills ago bro, that shizzzz is on *point*.


Could you use a spoiler in your quote to hide the images?


----------



## jodybdesigns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Nice setup man, funny how Loramentum matches the DeWalt gear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you use a spoiler in your quote to hide the images?


Fixed - sorry


----------



## MunneY

Yeah buddy! Glad to see you using it! Do whats with the Mic, just for TS/Vent or you do comms?


----------



## imersa

Set up looks really good. I think we should collaborate and make LORAMENTUM 2.0


----------



## madmalkav

It is beautiful, but when I saw the first images I misunderstood the idea of the build, I thought it was designed to stay on the case to carry to LAN parties, probably with the lid of the case holding the keyboard and mouse or something like that.


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Nice setup man, funny how Loramentum matches the DeWalt gear


Just noticed that as well actually, nice little coincidence there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah buddy! Glad to see you using it! Do whats with the Mic, just for TS/Vent or you do comms?


The mic's mostly just for skype/TS etc. I figured that if I was going to have to get a mic anyway, I may as well get one that has a little more scope for other things too like video work/streaming and whatnot. Really loving the clarity, so much better than my headset before.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> Set up looks really good. I think we should collaborate and make LORAMENTUM 2.0


Sounds like a plan! Also I just ordered one of your delicious S2.0 cases for a quick build I'm doing for my brother, really looking forward to seeing what all the fuss is about








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madmalkav*
> 
> It is beautiful, but when I saw the first images I misunderstood the idea of the build, I thought it was designed to stay on the case to carry to LAN parties, probably with the lid of the case holding the keyboard and mouse or something like that.


Actually you're not that far off the mark with the second bit either. It'll normally sit like how it is now, but it can be packed up with all the peripherals going in the lid of the case, which is what'll be happening for LAN events.


----------



## imersa

@MakiRole Ah nice one did you grab it direct or from a store? ... I was serious about the 2.0 BTW







we have some INSANE hardware inbound.


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> @MakiRole Ah nice one did you grab it direct or from a store? ... I was serious about the 2.0 BTW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we have some INSANE hardware inbound.


Had to grab one from Overclockers unfortunately in order to keep all the parts down to just 2 websites (eurgh invoice paper work). Would have been awesome to order direct and maybe go for some custom flourishes though, sadly time isn't on my side on this one so I'll have to save that for another build. INSANE hardware you say? Well that certainly does strike my fancy, please do tell more, just so happens I've been planning the sequel for a couple months now too


----------



## snow cakes

Soo sweet looking


----------



## Shinigami~

Its looks awesome, but I'd like to know what kind of temps it runs at. Especially if you close it... Which I doubt you do.


----------



## sadeter

Did you do the window on that Phantom 820?I'm really liking it. Did you do anything else to it?


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes*
> 
> Soo sweet looking


Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinigami~*
> 
> Its looks awesome, but I'd like to know what kind of temps it runs at. Especially if you close it... Which I doubt you do.


Hmm, I don't have it with me anymore but I recall the temps being around 50 degrees for the CPU on load (toasty Haswell for you, should have de-lidded) and about 40-45 for the GPU. That's during benchmarking so during gaming it would likely be a bit lower, the radiator's a champ. The build itself isn't used inside the case, that's purely there for transporting it around.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sadeter*
> 
> Did you do the window on that Phantom 820?I'm really liking it. Did you do anything else to it?


I did indeed, wanted to keep with the existing aesthetic whilst also getting more window area. There are actually a lot of small interior mods in there, although nothing is particularly drastic. I removed the 5.25" bays and replaced them with the pump mounte for the reservoirs, there are also numerous holes everywhere for bulkhead fittings. I cut out all the fan mounts and remade them so as to offer a better fit and allow better tubing routing too.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Can we please please PLEASE *PLEASE* *PLEASE* get a tutorial on how to build a flight case? Pretty please? I haven't been able to find any decent tutorials... very curious on the process and what parts to buy etc.

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Can we please please PLEASE *PLEASE* *PLEASE* get a tutorial on how to build a flight case? Pretty please? I haven't been able to find any decent tutorials... very curious on the process and what parts to buy etc.
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


Ahem...

http://fuzzcraft.com/flightcasediy.html


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Ahem...
> 
> http://fuzzcraft.com/flightcasediy.html


Yep that's the exact tutorial I used when I first learnt to make them, very clear and informative. They also do a good job of highlighting things that aren't so obvious like finding the right pop rivet style.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakiRole*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Ahem...
> 
> http://fuzzcraft.com/flightcasediy.html
> 
> 
> 
> Yep that's the exact tutorial I used when I first learnt to make them, very clear and informative. They also do a good job of highlighting things that aren't so obvious like finding the right pop rivet style.
Click to expand...

I was wondering about that. The similarities between your flight case construction and the site were too obvious to ignore...


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> I was wondering about that. The similarities between your flight case construction and the site were too obvious to ignore...


To be honest I think that's actually more to do with how flight cases all tend to be built in a similar manner using the same parts. The construction method itself is pretty difficult to alter too unless you go for a casemaker system, as it is just strapping stuff to a box and lining it with foam. Google ATA 300 cases to see what I mean, they're all frightfully similar.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakiRole*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> I was wondering about that. The similarities between your flight case construction and the site were too obvious to ignore...
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest I think that's actually more to do with how flight cases all tend to be built in a similar manner using the same parts. The construction method itself is pretty difficult to alter too unless you go for a casemaker system, as it is just strapping stuff to a box and lining it with foam. Google ATA 300 cases to see what I mean, they're all frightfully similar.
Click to expand...

I get that, but I was referring more to the construction methodology, specifically the "build the whole box then cut the lid off to ensure the best fit" aspect. Mass produced cases won't follow that method because of the widespread use of computer-controlled cutting. A human can make mistakes on repeated attempts, but do it right once and feed it into the computer, and it will duplicate the components with extreme precision (as little as +/- 0.005"), something that humans are largely incapable of doing. Same goes for drilling, riveting, and hardware placement. I'm not saying that humans make less capable versions (in fact, handcrafted items are often of superior quality and have a much greater range of customization). I'm just saying that for mass production purposes, the methodology is necessarily different.


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> I get that, but I was referring more to the construction methodology, specifically the "build the whole box then cut the lid off to ensure the best fit" aspect. Mass produced cases won't follow that method because of the widespread use of computer-controlled cutting. A human can make mistakes on repeated attempts, but do it right once and feed it into the computer, and it will duplicate the components with extreme precision (as little as +/- 0.005"), something that humans are largely incapable of doing. Same goes for drilling, riveting, and hardware placement. I'm not saying that humans make less capable versions (in fact, handcrafted items are often of superior quality and have a much greater range of customization). I'm just saying that for mass production purposes, the methodology is necessarily different.


Aah, yeah that makes sense (misread your point). The whole assemble before cutting the lid is a classic trick for making containers and basic boxes (where we're not dealing with high levels of finesse), really helps out with getting the fit right. Actually learnt it back in school when making stuff out of acrylic (as it's less forgiving than wood). Nonetheless, I'm glad he mentioned it in the tut as I probably would have forgotten it yes.

What is would give to have the space for even a basic CNC, would make stuff like this so much simpler.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakiRole*
> 
> What is would give to have the space for even a basic CNC, would make stuff like this so much simpler.


Ahem...

http://diylilcnc.org/


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Ahem...
> 
> http://diylilcnc.org/


Would you believe it, I actually don't have space for even that rofl. London isn't kind when it comes to square footage.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakiRole*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Ahem...
> 
> http://diylilcnc.org/
> 
> 
> 
> Would you believe it, I actually don't have space for even that rofl. London isn't kind when it comes to square footage.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Can we please please PLEASE *PLEASE* *PLEASE* get a tutorial on how to build a flight case? Pretty please? I haven't been able to find any decent tutorials... very curious on the process and what parts to buy etc.
> 
> -Jeffinslaw
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem...
> 
> http://fuzzcraft.com/flightcasediy.html
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakiRole*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Ahem...
> 
> http://fuzzcraft.com/flightcasediy.html
> 
> 
> 
> Yep that's the exact tutorial I used when I first learnt to make them, very clear and informative. They also do a good job of highlighting things that aren't so obvious like finding the right pop rivet style.
Click to expand...

Well that was the one I found... it didn't look very helpful at first glance. I guess I'll have to read over it better. Thanks guys!


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakiRole*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Ahem...
> 
> http://diylilcnc.org/
> 
> 
> 
> Would you believe it, I actually don't have space for even that rofl. London isn't kind when it comes to square footage.
Click to expand...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Can we please please PLEASE *PLEASE* *PLEASE* get a tutorial on how to build a flight case? Pretty please? I haven't been able to find any decent tutorials... very curious on the process and what parts to buy etc.
> 
> -Jeffinslaw
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem...
> 
> http://fuzzcraft.com/flightcasediy.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MakiRole*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Ahem...
> 
> http://fuzzcraft.com/flightcasediy.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep that's the exact tutorial I used when I first learnt to make them, very clear and informative. They also do a good job of highlighting things that aren't so obvious like finding the right pop rivet style.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that was the one I found... it didn't look very helpful at first glance. I guess I'll have to read over it better. Thanks guys!
Click to expand...

No problem!


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Can we please please PLEASE *PLEASE* *PLEASE* get a tutorial on how to build a flight case? Pretty please? I haven't been able to find any decent tutorials... very curious on the process and what parts to buy etc.
> 
> -Jeffinslaw
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem...
> 
> http://fuzzcraft.com/flightcasediy.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MakiRole*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Ahem...
> 
> http://fuzzcraft.com/flightcasediy.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep that's the exact tutorial I used when I first learnt to make them, very clear and informative. They also do a good job of highlighting things that aren't so obvious like finding the right pop rivet style.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that was the one I found... it didn't look very helpful at first glance. I guess I'll have to read over it better. Thanks guys!
Click to expand...

No problem!


----------



## MakiRole

Hello everyone!

So Loramentum is currently entered into the Linus Tech Tips featured build logs contest. If you're interested, please feel free to drop by and show your support with a vote. It's always a close race so every vote counts, the last one was nail biting to the end.

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/319051-featured-build-logs-002-voting-thread/


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakiRole*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> So Loramentum is currently entered into the Linus Tech Tips featured build logs contest. If you're interested, please feel free to drop by and show your support with a vote. It's always a close race so every vote counts, the last one was nail biting to the end.
> 
> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/319051-featured-build-logs-002-voting-thread/


Sure, seems like its pretty close.


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Sure, seems like its pretty close.


Cheers! Yeah it's really close, only one vote between us atm


----------



## MakiRole

Since I've been receiving messages from various people I thought I'd mention that Loramentum has been featured in the June issue of Custom PC magazine! A huge thank you to Antony for providing this opportunity, first time I've ever been featured in ink before


----------



## imersa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakiRole*
> 
> Since I've been receiving messages from various people I thought I'd mention that Loramentum has been featured in the June issue of Custom PC magazine! A huge thank you to Antony for providing this opportunity, first time I've ever been featured in ink before


Well deserved & thanks for the mention


----------



## MakiRole

As many of you may know, voting for the Cooler Master World Series opened up a few days ago, I entered Loramentum into this year's runnings. Unfortunately, if you're accustomed to the competition, you'll also be aware of how it turns into a colossal popularity contest. Thankfully the panel of judges does a good job of mediating the votes usually, but the public voting is still important.

So today I'm asking that if you enjoyed watching this mod progress, along with the final results, please pop by the voting page and lend a hand. As is almost always the case, every vote matters, so if you have a FB account be sure to pop a vote in.

Voting page:
http://woobox.com/bpkyfp/vote?web=1

But I wouldn't ask that without at least offering something in return:

*Argentum - The Sequel to Loramentum!*

Shortly after completing Loramentum, Justin at Parvum Systems approached me asking if I would like to work with them to produce a balls to the wall crazy version of Loramentum. Think Quad SLI Titan X, 2000W PSU madness. Details are likely to change over the coming few weeks, so I can only leave you with that teaser. But befitting the name, Loramentum was gold, Argentum will be silver.


----------



## Simmons572

WHAAA!!!









Looking forward to what the future holds


----------



## imersa

I for one must say... excited.


----------



## MakiRole

I do believe it's about time this rig had a little bit of an update eh?

Out with the old and in with the new, fan and SSD upgrade. Stepped up to a 2TB 850 Evo and some shiny Thermaltake Premium Riing 120 RGB fans. I must admit I really do like they lighting they provide, fits the theme just right IMO.


----------



## Zero4549

Very nice


----------



## Simmons572

You know, I was just showing this build to my buddy last week, what a coincidence that you just posted an update!

The upgrades look great! Glad to see this build is alive and well!


----------



## kaistledine

Very nice !


----------



## GamersCare

Need to make something to cover the silver on the mobo IO


----------



## rakoja

*i'm much too late*

Hi there, just found this thread for the first time by google image search.

Had one image of the render a long time as my desktop wallpaper (glad you didn't watermark them as I saw the suggestion by one user).

So I just showed the render to a friend joking about "that would be a cool idea if anyone build something like that", then doing some research and clicking through the thread and all the answers.

The final result looks great, as well as the upgrade you did.

So in the End I just wanted to ask whether it's possible to get some blender files of a bit of the hardware. I'm also planning to do an ITX Build with a custom wallmount plate and this would help me with the planning a lot.

Not sure if I would also go for a full watercooling as it seems to damn complex with all these cuts and so on, normal watercooling is much easier and I might to give it up for such a build.


Thanks in advance for a reply


Cheers mate!


----------



## repo_man

rakoja said:


> Hi there, just found this thread for the first time by google image search.
> 
> Had one image of the render a long time as my desktop wallpaper (glad you didn't watermark them as I saw the suggestion by one user).
> 
> So I just showed the render to a friend joking about "that would be a cool idea if anyone build something like that", then doing some research and clicking through the thread and all the answers.
> 
> The final result looks great, as well as the upgrade you did.
> 
> So in the End I just wanted to ask whether it's possible to get some blender files of a bit of the hardware. I'm also planning to do an ITX Build with a custom wallmount plate and this would help me with the planning a lot.
> 
> Not sure if I would also go for a full watercooling as it seems to damn complex with all these cuts and so on, normal watercooling is much easier and I might to give it up for such a build.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for a reply
> 
> 
> Cheers mate!


I'll chime in, though I'm not OP. 

AIO coolers are certainly much easier than custom loops. RE: the files, I would think you could find some general files for ITX mobo layout/etc. From there, the rest is up to you regarding your hardware.


----------



## rakoja

repo_man said:


> AIO coolers are certainly much easier than custom loops.


Hey, thanks for your reply.

Yes i know that, have a custom loop in my tower right now. But i might not do it for such a build, that's what i was trying to say.

Or if i'm, all the tubing would not be part of the case. I think that is the most difficult part, making room for reservoir, drilling all holes for the fittings and so on.



repo_man said:


> the files, I would think you could find some general files for ITX mobo layout/etc. From there, the rest is up to you regarding your hardware.


Do you have a source for that? It's hard to google it, i just get results on which pc parts to choose when working with blender


----------



## repo_man

rakoja said:


> Hey, thanks for your reply.
> 
> Yes i know that, have a custom loop in my tower right now. But i might not do it for such a build, that's what i was trying to say.
> 
> Or if i'm, all the tubing would not be part of the case. I think that is the most difficult part, making room for reservoir, drilling all holes for the fittings and so on.


Oh, yes, I knew what you meant. I agree completely. An AIO would save a lot of space on a build like this. 


> Do you have a source for that? It's hard to google it, i just get results on which pc parts to choose when working with blender


I was just speaking generally. Although, I found this file set with a quick google search (terms were "blender file computer model"): https://www.blendswap.com/blends/view/81635. Seems like that page might have some more renders of various computer parts. I haven't messed with Blender personally. I thought you meant more of a blueprint/layout for the motherboard cut, but I think you mean more renders of the actual components. My mistake!


----------

